# Consigli per gli acquisti



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

quanta componente di autopromozione vi riconoscete nella globalità delle risposte?
vediamo se riesco spiegare l'impressione che ho da sempre; per alcuni più forte, per altri più blanda ..ma piuttosto rilevante nella quasi totalità degli utenti.
per gli uomini la ripetizione monotona di quanto piaccia far godere una donna, la prestanza fisica, il savoir vivre..per le donne la civetteria del dico non dico , dico sorridendo maliziosamente , sono una gran femmina...
come se ciò dovesse precedere una sorta di corteggiamento che per alcuni magari sarà reale ma che per la maggiorparte (credo) si ferma al gioco intrigante.
mi pare che sia difficile astenersi dal gioco maschio -femmina.è solo un'impressione?


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanta componente di autopromozione vi riconoscete nella globalità delle risposte?
> vediamo se riesco spiegare l'impressione che ho da sempre; per alcuni più forte, per altri più blanda ..ma piuttosto rilevante nella quasi totalità degli utenti.
> per gli uomini la ripetizione monotona di quanto piaccia far godere una donna, la prestanza fisica, il savoir vivre..*per le donne la civetteria del dico non dico , dico sorridendo maliziosamente , sono una gran femmina...*
> come se ciò dovesse precedere una sorta di corteggiamento che per alcuni magari sarà reale ma che per la maggiorparte (credo) si ferma al gioco intrigante.
> mi pare che sia difficile astenersi dal gioco maschio -femmina.è solo un'impressione?



direi che sono assolutamente fuori dai giochi di seduzione...


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Complimenti un 3d interessante!!Guarda son asettico a certi tipi di giochi..non ho bisogno di consensi..e tutte le cazzate che riesco a concepire sono solo frutto di gioco e creatività....poi se conquisto qualche donna è solo ed esclusivamente per errore..come nella vita di tutti i giorni!!


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> direi che sono assolutamente fuori dai giochi di seduzione...


come no:mrgreen:
anche se è ironico il flap flap rimane flap flap


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanta componente di autopromozione vi riconoscete nella globalità delle risposte?
> vediamo se riesco spiegare l'impressione che ho da sempre; per alcuni più forte, per altri più blanda ..ma piuttosto rilevante nella quasi totalità degli utenti.
> per gli uomini la ripetizione monotona di quanto piaccia far godere una donna, la prestanza fisica, il savoir vivre..per le donne la civetteria del dico non dico , dico sorridendo maliziosamente , sono una gran femmina...
> come se ciò dovesse precedere una sorta di corteggiamento che per alcuni magari sarà reale ma che per la maggiorparte (credo) si ferma al gioco intrigante.
> mi pare che sia difficile astenersi dal gioco maschio -femmina.è solo un'impressione?


io qua dentro mi diverto! ma per puro cazzeggio!


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come no:mrgreen:
> anche se è ironico il flap flap rimane flap flap


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2012)

bè, il fatto è che siamo femmine o maschi, un po' viene fuori, a sprazzi
flap flap o chi ce l'ha più lungo:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io qua dentro mi diverto! ma per puro cazzeggio!



no no, che cazzeggio.
Ormai sappiamo tutti che...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanta componente di autopromozione vi riconoscete nella globalità delle risposte?
> vediamo se riesco spiegare l'impressione che ho da sempre; per alcuni più forte, per altri più blanda ..ma piuttosto rilevante nella quasi totalità degli utenti.
> per gli uomini la ripetizione monotona di quanto piaccia far godere una donna, la prestanza fisica, il savoir vivre..per le donne la civetteria del dico non dico , *dico sorridendo maliziosamente , sono una gran femmina...
> come se ciò dovesse precedere una sorta di corteggiamento che per alcuni magari sarà reale ma che per la maggiorparte (credo) si ferma al gioco intrigante*.
> mi pare che sia difficile astenersi dal gioco maschio -femmina.è solo un'impressione?


Sicuramente non mi sottraggo alla battuta ma per me è appunto un gioco.
Non mi sento una gran femmina, sono assolutamente convinta di non essere una seduttrice visto la mia profonda insicurezza. Esattamente come mi comporto nella vita reale. 
Quando rispondo con doppi sensi o battute (vedi Oscuro poco fa) credo e spero che si capisca che è veramente un gioco. in realtà se mi viene il dubbio di essere fraintesa o di aver calcato troppo la mano, chiarisco in privato.


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no, che cazzeggio.
> Ormai sappiamo tutti che...


non vedo l'emoticon


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè, il fatto è che siamo femmine o maschi, un po' *viene fuori, a sprazzi
> *flap flap o chi ce l'ha più lungo:mrgreen:


ecco appunto .... sta ferma con ste mani...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanta componente di autopromozione vi riconoscete nella globalità delle risposte?
> vediamo se riesco spiegare l'impressione che ho da sempre; per alcuni più forte, per altri più blanda ..ma piuttosto rilevante nella quasi totalità degli utenti.
> per gli uomini la ripetizione monotona di quanto piaccia far godere una donna, la prestanza fisica, il savoir vivre..per le donne la civetteria del dico non dico , dico sorridendo maliziosamente , sono una gran femmina...
> come se ciò dovesse precedere una sorta di corteggiamento che per alcuni magari sarà reale ma che *per la maggiorparte (credo) si ferma al gioco intrigante.
> mi pare che sia difficile astenersi dal gioco maschio -femmina.è solo un'impressione*?


Secondo me dipende dai momenti: talvolta si è predisposti al gioco, talaltra no. Ma è difficile restarne del tutto immuni ancor più che nel mondo reale.
E il mezzo virtuale predispone ad aprirsi con un estraneo mille volte più del reale. In particolare usando chat o messaggi in pvt che non intaccano neppure l'immagine di se' che uno offre nel virtuale "pubblico" tipo un forum o un social network.


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2012)

*Free*

Insomma,ad oscuro è stato chiesto e ha risposto....!Non mi vanto certo della mia cultura e delle mie dimensioni,dirò di più,il mio pisello per me è un problema,non ho alcun merito ad avercelo così,e mi chiedo sempre se la mia donna sta con me per lui...o per altro!!!


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ecco appunto .... sta ferma con ste mani...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



ops! pardon!:singleeye:

:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Secondo me dipende dai momenti: talvolta si è predisposti al gioco, talaltra no. *Ma è difficile restarne del tutto imuni ancor più che nel mondo reale.
> *E' il mezzo virtuale predispone ad aprirsi con un estraneo mille volte più del reale. In particolare usando chat o messaggi in pvt che non intaccano neppure l'immagine di se' che uno offre nel virtuale "pubblico" tipo un forum o un social network.


vero.mi sono sempre sentita al di sopra di questo pensando di non aver bisogno di consensi..eppure è un attimo nell'accorgersi di aver ceduto alla vanità di dire che hai un bell'aspetto o altre amenità varie


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non vedo l'emoticon


è una che corre con la camicetta aperta e ha due tette sformate enormi che ballano..


raccapricciante.
Sarà una quarta di tette.



Mi sento male dalla nausea


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ops! pardon!:singleeye:
> 
> :rotfl:



ma no continua pure.....:strepitoso:


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> è una che corre con la camicetta aperta e ha due tette sformate enormi che ballano..
> 
> 
> raccapricciante.
> ...


e allora non posso essere io


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non vedo l'emoticon


menomale:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> è una che corre con la camicetta aperta e ha due tette sformate enormi che ballano..
> 
> 
> raccapricciante.
> ...


 
:strepitoso:mmmmhh sbav... sbav....


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,ad oscuro è stato chiesto e ha risposto....!Non mi vanto certo della mia cultura e delle mie dimensioni,dirò di più,il mio pisello per me è un problema,non ho alcun merito ad avercelo così,e mi chiedo sempre se la mia donna sta con me per lui...o per altro!!!


ah se non lo sai tu, figuriamoci noi:mrgreen:
in realtà, quando mi riferivo a chi ce l'ha più lungo, pensavo ai maschi che a volte fanno a gara tra di loro per dimostrare chi è più uomo, succede anche qui


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma no continua pure.....:strepitoso:



sta' ferma, continua...deciditi!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2012)

*Free*

Scherzavo........:rotfl:Cmq ha vinto battiato 37 cm,io son arrivato terzo....secondo daniele,ultimo IL CONTE!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.mi sono sempre sentita al di sopra di questo pensando di non aver bisogno di consensi.*.eppure è un attimo nell'accorgersi di aver ceduto alla vanità di dire che hai un bell'aspetto o altre amenità varie*


perdonami: di DIRE o di SENTIRSI DIRE?


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sta' ferma, continua...deciditi!:mrgreen:



 continua .. continua  mmm:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ah se non lo sai tu, figuriamoci noi:mrgreen:
> in realtà, quando mi riferivo a chi ce l'ha più lungo, pensavo ai maschi che a volte *fanno a gara tra di loro per dimostrare chi è più uomo*, succede anche qui


quoto:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.*mi sono sempre sentita al di sopra di questo* pensando di non aver bisogno di consensi..eppure è un attimo nell'accorgersi di aver ceduto alla vanità di dire che hai un bell'aspetto o altre amenità varie



Male.


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto:up:



e fanno anche la ruota come i pavoni:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *quanta componente di autopromozione vi riconoscete nella globalità delle risposte*?
> vediamo se riesco spiegare l'impressione che ho da sempre; per alcuni più forte, per altri più blanda ..ma piuttosto rilevante nella quasi totalità degli utenti.
> per gli uomini la ripetizione monotona di quanto piaccia far godere una donna, la prestanza fisica, il savoir vivre..pee le *donne la civetteria del dico non dico , dico sorridendo maliziosamente , sono una gran femmina...*
> come se ciò dovesse precedere una sorta di corteggiamento che per alcuni magari sarà reale ma che per la maggiorparte (credo) si ferma al gioco intrigante.
> mi pare che sia difficile astenersi dal gioco maschio -femmina.è solo un'impressione?



nessuna componente
ho sempre scritto quel che sono

intelligente sopra la media
comune nell'aspetto fisico 
incapace di giochetti infantili quanto stupidi nel rapporto con l'altro sesso

se qualcuno si è fatto un'idea diversa sono cazzi suoi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Secondo me dipende dai momenti: talvolta si è predisposti al gioco, talaltra no. Ma è difficile restarne del tutto immuni ancor più che nel mondo reale.
> *E il mezzo virtuale predispone ad aprirsi con un estraneo mille volte più del reale. In particolare usando chat o messaggi in pvt che non intaccano neppure l'immagine di se' che uno offre nel virtuale "pubblico" tipo un forum o un social network.*


non sono per niente d'accordo


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanta componente di autopromozione vi riconoscete nella globalità delle risposte?
> vediamo se riesco spiegare l'impressione che ho da sempre; per alcuni più forte, per altri più blanda ..ma piuttosto rilevante nella quasi totalità degli utenti.
> per gli uomini la ripetizione monotona di quanto piaccia far godere una donna, la prestanza fisica, il savoir vivre..per le donne la civetteria del dico non dico , dico sorridendo maliziosamente , sono una gran femmina...
> come se ciò dovesse precedere una sorta di corteggiamento che per alcuni magari sarà reale ma che per la maggiorparte (credo) si ferma al gioco intrigante.
> mi pare che sia difficile astenersi dal gioco maschio -femmina.è solo un'impressione?


Io sono acida, quindi mi calcolano in pochi...
Mi autopromuovo tutti i giorni a prescindere, mi promuove un po' meno il pettine la mattina, ma questo è colpa di tebe.:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (12 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nessuna componente
> ho sempre scritto quel che sono
> 
> intelligente sopra la media
> ...



brava Chiara...e'quello che volevo scrivere io.


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2012)

*Chiara*

Eri la mia amante idele!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eri la mia amante idele!!!


davvero? 

pensa che mi vendo malissimo, ho dovuto fare una joint venture con Tebe:

io la produzione, lei il marketing :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non sono per niente d'accordo


Ognuno usa gli stumenti che meglio si confanno al proprio carattere. Io, per esempio, riesco a mettermi in gioco on line mentre non ci riesco affatto nel reale.
Sarebbe senz'altro più "sano" il contrario, ma tant' è .....


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2012)

*Chiara*

Non hai bisogno di venderti....chi ha l'occhio lungo guarda oltre...!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ognuno usa gli stumenti che meglio si confanno al proprio carattere. Io, per esempio, riesco a mettermi in gioco on line mentre non ci riesco affatto nel reale.
> Sarebbe senz'altro più "sano" il contrario, ma tant' è .....


Sì, capisco cosa vuoi dire: e non dubito che per molte persone questa modalità che tu descrivi sia un viatico per poter aprire di più la propria anima, quasi come se ci si confidasse con un diario segreto....

Ecco, sarà che io il diario segreto non l'ho mai scritto e quindi non riesco a immedesimarmi in questo sistema per cui cadrebbero le barriere, i filtri e quant'altro davanti a un'entità virtuale (fino a che non la esperisci dal vivo)


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanta componente di autopromozione vi riconoscete nella globalità delle risposte?
> vediamo se riesco spiegare l'impressione che ho da sempre; per alcuni più forte, per altri più blanda ..ma piuttosto rilevante nella quasi totalità degli utenti.
> per gli uomini la ripetizione monotona di quanto piaccia far godere una donna, la prestanza fisica, il savoir vivre..per le donne la civetteria del dico non dico , dico sorridendo maliziosamente , sono una gran femmina...
> come se ciò dovesse precedere una sorta di corteggiamento che per alcuni magari sarà reale ma che per la maggiorparte (credo) si ferma al gioco intrigante.
> mi pare che sia difficile astenersi dal gioco maschio -femmina.è solo un'impressione?




Impressione che condivido, e di cui faccio parte, tranne l'ultima parte però, perchè nel momento in cui gioco, vado al sodo, cosa che una volta invece non facevo. 

Ehm mo Minerva, ne inventra n'altra per dire che la mia ultima frase la dicono tutti gli uomini :rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, capisco cosa vuoi dire: e non dubito che per molte persone questa modalità che tu descrivi sia un viatico per poter aprire di più la propria anima, quasi come se ci si confidasse con un diario segreto....
> 
> Ecco, sarà che io il diario segreto non l'ho mai scritto e quindi non riesco a immedesimarmi in questo sistema per cui cadrebbero le barriere, i filtri e quant'altro davanti a un'entità virtuale (fino a che non la esperisci dal vivo)


Chiara, tu hai una determinazione, una freddezza ed un coraggio che ti invidio ma che non mi appartengono. Perché dovresti accontentarti di un surrogato di vita quando puoi vivere quella vera? Piuttosto non sarebbe male se io trovassi un pò di motivazione per rendere più emozionale e passionale la mia vita. Ma prima dovrei mettere ordine e capire cosa realmente voglio ..... Tra poco muoio di vecchiaia ed ancora non m'è chiaro


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> davvero?
> 
> pensa che mi vendo malissimo, ho dovuto fare una joint venture con Tebe:
> 
> io la produzione, lei il marketing :mrgreen:



ahahahahahahahah!!!!
Siamo come il poliziotto buono e quello cattivo!!!!!!
ahahahahaha

ma almeno tu le tette le hai.
O no?


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

malissimo...:unhappy:
ma veniamo a te...non sei un po' sborone quasi quanto con le cassiere?Humphrey Bogart dei poveri?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Male.


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahah!!!!
> Siamo come il poliziotto buono e quello cattivo!!!!!!
> ahahahahaha
> 
> ...


Tutte qui hanno più tette di te, mi sembra di capire...:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2012)

*Eli*

Eliade....cosa devi fare?


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eliade....cosa devi fare?


Oscuro, se svacchiamo questa discussione minerva ci maledice e addio baciaquel coso li...:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Oscuro, *se svacchiamo*questa discussione minerva ci maledice e addio baciaquel coso li...:carneval:


ma figurati,ho sempre pensato che a volte siano meglio gli ot


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> perdonami: di DIRE o di SENTIRSI DIRE?


dire, sentire chemmefrega se lo so già?:mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2012)

Seduzione e narcisismo camminano in genere insieme.
Ma mi sfugge il nesso tra fare un complimento e la vanità. Scusa


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

c'è un nesso? se te lo sei fatto sfuggire non è colpa mia





L7 ha detto:


> Seduzione e narcisismo camminano in genere insieme.
> Ma mi sfugge il nesso tra fare un complimento e la vanità. Scusa


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tutte qui hanno più tette di te, mi sembra di capire...:mrgreen:



non mi sembra di averti chiesto niente.

vai a giocare all'anal con Oscuro vai...























:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahah!!!!
> Siamo come il poliziotto buono e quello cattivo!!!!!!
> ahahahahaha
> 
> ...


No niente tette nemmeno io )))
Ma chi sarebbe il poliziotto buono, di grazia?


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non mi sembra di averti chiesto niente.
> 
> vai a giocare all'anal con Oscuro vai...
> 
> ...


mi trovi una faccina che fa il dito medio? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (12 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuramente non mi sottraggo alla battuta ma per me è appunto un gioco.
> *Non mi sento una gran femmina, sono assolutamente convinta di non essere una seduttrice visto la mia profonda insicurezza. Esattamente come mi comporto nella vita reale. *
> Quando rispondo con doppi sensi o battute (vedi Oscuro poco fa) credo e spero che si capisca che è veramente un gioco. in realtà se mi viene il dubbio di essere fraintesa o di aver calcato troppo la mano, chiarisco in privato.


Potrei averlo scritto io, in particolare il neretto.

Posso aggiungere che io, sia nel virtuale che nel reale, cerco di farmi conoscere per come sono. Non mi reputo una persona che sa vendersi bene, anzi. Credo che non riuscirei a vendere nemmeno l'acqua nel deserto. Ogni forma di autopromozione mi riesce malissimo.

Però, così come non nascondo i miei difetti (insicurezza inclusa), non nascondo nemmeno le mie qualità nello sforzo di fare la finta modesta. 

In generale direi che tendo a non nascondermi, ecco. E questo fa di me una pessima seduttrice.


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è un nesso? se te lo sei fatto sfuggire non è colpa mia


Dire che hai un bell'aspetto. Pensavo riferito all'interlocutore non a se stessi .....


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No niente tette nemmeno io )))
> Ma chi sarebbe il poliziotto buono, di grazia?



io ovvio!

Gli uomini non mi percepiscono aggressiva, perchè non lo sono per nulla e non ho comportamenti  "uomi".
Anzi...io molto kreti e flap flap

Tu invece sei "aggressiva" (non sempre ovvio, come io non sono sempre flap flap) non credo con comportamenti "uomi" ma indubbiamente la percezione è che sei molto diversa di comportamento da me.

una squadra perfetta.
Poliziotto buono e poliziotto cattivo.


Concordi?


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non mi sembra di averti chiesto niente.
> 
> vai a giocare all'anal con Oscuro vai...
> 
> ...


Oscuro non giocava all'anal con me...ma con simy!!!!!


Simy ha detto:


> mi trovi una faccina che fa il dito medio? :mrgreen:


questa ti piace?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi trovi una faccina che fa il dito medio? :mrgreen:


subito


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

te le metto nella sezone faccine


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Oscuro non giocava all'anal con me...ma con simy*!!!!!
> questa ti piace?:mrgreen:View attachment 5537


:up:



Tebe ha detto:


> subito


ti ha risposto Ely!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io ovvio!
> 
> Gli uomini non mi percepiscono aggressiva, perchè non lo sono per nulla e non ho comportamenti  "uomi".
> Anzi...io molto kreti e flap flap
> ...


Uhm esteriormente potrebbe andare bene, anche perchè tu sei la venditrice e devi necessariamente ammaliare....poi io sono il panetto di burro e tu il coltello che lo spalma....ah che coppia, ci serve la marmellata....


----------



## @lex (12 Settembre 2012)

La seduzione è una cosa. L'autopromozione un'altra. ho broccolato sia per cazzeggio sia per un minimo interesse. personalmente credo di essere uno dei se non l'utente menoautopromuovibile di questo sito e credo di non dover spiegare il perché. Vedo autopromozione in diversi. utenti ma stavolta i nomi me li tengo per me.


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Potrei averlo scritto io, in particolare il neretto.
> 
> Posso aggiungere che io, sia nel virtuale che nel reale, cerco di farmi conoscere per come sono. Non mi reputo una persona che sa vendersi bene, anzi. Credo che non riuscirei a vendere nemmeno l'acqua nel deserto. Ogni forma di autopromozione mi riesce malissimo.
> 
> ...


ma se toma toma cacchiacacchia hai sedotto angelo:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Uhm esteriormente potrebbe andare bene, anche perchè tu sei la venditrice e devi necessariamente ammaliare....poi io sono il panetto di burro e tu il coltello che lo spalma....ah che coppia, ci serve la marmellata....



.....vuoi dire che la vera cattiva sono io????









per la marmellata hai qualche idea????:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (12 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Potrei averlo scritto io, in particolare il neretto.
> 
> Posso aggiungere che io, sia nel virtuale che nel reale, cerco di farmi conoscere per come sono. Non mi reputo una persona che sa vendersi bene, anzi. Credo che non riuscirei a vendere nemmeno l'acqua nel deserto. Ogni forma di autopromozione mi riesce malissimo.
> 
> ...


Oppure un'ottima seduttrice con chi pensa che troppi fronzoli sono uns palla infinita e del tutto inutili. troppi però, non quelli necessari che tu hai, tranquilla. consapevoli o no


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2012)

*Angelo*

Hai risposto come me......!!:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se toma toma cacchiacacchia hai sedotto angelo:mrgreen:


Soprattutto cacchia


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

che sono i fronzoli?





Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Oppure un'ottima seduttrice con chi pensa che troppi fronzoli sono uns palla infinita e del tutto inutili. troppi però, non quelli necessari che tu hai, tranquilla. consapevoli o no


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

ho trovato una faccina adatta a me


----------



## @lex (12 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai risposto come me......!!:rotfl:


Che ti ho fatto adesso per offendermi così? Ahahah (scherzo ovviamente)


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho trovato una faccina adatta a me View attachment 5538



la sposto nelle tue???

flap flap


----------



## Tubarao (12 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Uhm esteriormente potrebbe andare bene, anche perchè tu sei la venditrice e devi necessariamente ammaliare....poi io sono il panetto di burro e tu il coltello che lo spalma....ah che coppia, *ci serve la marmellata...*.


Saaaaaalve 

[video=youtube;pF2otwl4ros]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF2otwl4ros[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (12 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scherzavo........:rotfl:Cmq ha vinto battiato 37 cm,io son arrivato terzo....secondo daniele,ultimo IL CONTE!!!:rotfl:



Tubarao, direttamente alla Hall of Fame


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la sposto nelle tue???
> 
> flap flap


ho delle faccine?


----------



## @lex (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che sono i fronzoli?


Scrivo col cell quindi troppo lungo e complicanto spegartelo adesso


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanta componente di autopromozione vi riconoscete nella globalità delle risposte?
> vediamo se riesco spiegare l'impressione che ho da sempre; per alcuni più forte, per altri più blanda ..ma piuttosto rilevante nella quasi totalità degli utenti.
> per gli uomini la ripetizione monotona di quanto piaccia far godere una donna, la prestanza fisica, il savoir vivre..per le donne la civetteria del dico non dico , dico sorridendo maliziosamente , sono una gran femmina...
> come se ciò dovesse precedere una sorta di corteggiamento che per alcuni magari sarà reale ma che per la maggiorparte (credo) si ferma al gioco intrigante.
> mi pare che sia difficile astenersi dal gioco maschio -femmina.è solo un'impressione?


Grazioso come argomento!

Da parte mia, ho sempre trovato noiosissimi gli ammiccamenti virtuali, anche più di quelli reali (e non mi riferisco alle teste coronate).
Il modo che ho di vedere la questione è assolutamente vittoriano, e il sesso è più un sinonimo di genere che di scambio di fluidi, l'impegno conseguente è limitato ed il tempo dedicatoci è modesto, del resto coprire le gambe ai tavoli è un'attività lunga e che lascia poche energie...
Il tutto, unito ad un carattere di merda e ad una conclamata stupidità nei rapporti umani e non solo, rende il mix piuttosto sgradevole.
Un rotolo di carta vetrata nella toilette.


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho delle faccine?



si, nel 3d delle faccine nuove.
Pensavo che l'emoticon regina l'avessi presa da li


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Grazioso come argomento!
> 
> Da parte mia, ho sempre trovato noiosissimi gli ammiccamenti virtuali, anche più di quelli reali (e non mi riferisco alle teste coronate).
> Il modo che ho di vedere la questione è assolutamente vittoriano, e il sesso è più un sinonimo di genere che di scambio di fluidi, l'impegno conseguente è limitato ed il tempo dedicatoci è modesto, del resto coprire le gambe ai tavoli è un'attività lunga e che lascia poche energie...
> ...


tu sei l'utente sui generis ,chapeau


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2012)

Perchè ho l'impressione che qua, si sta dimostrando quello che Minerva ha scritto? :mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nessuna componente
> ho sempre scritto quel che sono
> 
> intelligente sopra la media
> ...



idem. come chiara. mi è piacito il modo in cui hai risposto, anche perchè da quello che leggo tu mi appari proprio cosi.


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Settembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Grazioso come argomento!
> 
> Da parte mia, ho sempre trovato noiosissimi gli ammiccamenti virtuali, anche più di quelli reali (e non mi riferisco alle teste coronate).
> Il modo che ho di vedere la questione è assolutamente vittoriano, e il sesso è più un sinonimo di genere che di scambio di fluidi, l'impegno conseguente è limitato ed il tempo dedicatoci è modesto, del resto coprire le gambe ai tavoli è un'attività lunga e che lascia poche energie...
> ...



che tipo che sei..


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> malissimo...:unhappy:
> ma veniamo a te...non sei un po' sborone quasi quanto con le cassiere?Humphrey Bogart dei poveri?


Io sono quello che sono, e sono così. Chiaramente quello che scrivo è una finestra parzialissima di quello che sono
 in toto, ma è una buona approssimazione. 
Il punto è un altro, e cioè che se per paura di eccedere in un senso eccedi in un altro, come fai tu, non sei mai te stesso. Per cui, alla fine della fiera, quello che fai è un discorso senza capo né coda.


----------



## milli (12 Settembre 2012)

boh mi autopromuovo? no sono qui come fuori. E comunque adesso non riesco ad autoesaminarmi dovevo fare dei biscotti ma la pasta non mi è venuta bene e ho dovuto ripiegare su un crumble alla cannella..........chissà come è venuto :scared: ed adesso lesso i fagiolini


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2012)

*Per capire*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nessuna componente
> ho sempre scritto quel che sono
> 
> intelligente sopra la media
> ...



Intelligente sopra la media, o volevi scrivere cultura sopra la media?


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanta componente di autopromozione vi riconoscete nella globalità delle risposte?
> vediamo se riesco spiegare l'impressione che ho da sempre; per alcuni più forte, per altri più blanda ..ma piuttosto rilevante nella quasi totalità degli utenti.
> per gli uomini la ripetizione monotona di quanto piaccia far godere una donna, la prestanza fisica, il savoir vivre..per le donne la civetteria del dico non dico , dico sorridendo maliziosamente , sono una gran femmina...
> come se ciò dovesse precedere una sorta di corteggiamento che per alcuni magari sarà reale ma che per la maggiorparte (credo) si ferma al gioco intrigante.
> mi pare che sia difficile astenersi dal gioco maschio -femmina.è solo un'impressione?




è interessante la domanda, ma quanti pur apparendo autopromozionali lo ammetterebbero mai ?

Non è possibile che comunque questa sia una vetrina, e in una vetrina non si puo' non apparire, il linguaggio paraverbale ci è precluso, quindi volente o nolente per alcuni di piu, per altri di meno, il portare a sè,_ se ducere ,_l attenzione di qualcuno passarà inevitabilmente anche attraverso codici di un linguaggio seduttivo che sarà piu forte per alcuni che lo ricevono e per altri meno.

forse bisognerebbe chiedere chi appare piu seduttivo, nonostante magari le intenzioni non lo siano.


e qualche idea l avrei.


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono quello che sono, e sono così. Chiaramente quello che scrivo è una finestra parzialissima di quello che sono
> in toto, ma è una buona approssimazione.
> Il punto è un altro, e cioè che se per paura di eccedere in un senso eccedi in un altro, come fai tu, non sei mai te stesso. Per cui, alla fine della fiera, quello che fai è un discorso senza capo né coda.


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Settembre 2012)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Intelligente sopra la media, o volevi scrivere cultura sopra la media?




non credo lo abbia scritto riferendosi a noi..ma in generale .

io l ho letta cosi.


----------



## Sole (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se toma toma cacchiacacchia hai sedotto angelo:mrgreen:


E' lui che mi ha sedotto!


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono quello che sono, e sono così. Chiaramente quello che scrivo è una finestra parzialissima di quello che sono
> in toto, ma è una buona approssimazione.
> Il punto è un altro, e cioè che se per paura di eccedere in un senso eccedi in un altro, come fai tu, non sei mai te stesso. Per cui, alla fine della fiera, quello che fai* è un discorso senza capo né coda*.


ne convengo


----------



## aristocat (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva
Di cazzate in... quanto? 3, 4 anni? Ne avrò fatte e dette a volontà MA se c'è una cosa su cui metto la mano sul fuoco è di non essermi autosponsorizzata pro broccolaggio

ari


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

ne convengo





aristocat ha detto:


> Minerva
> Di cazzate in... quanto? 3, 4 anni? Ne avrò fatte e dette a volontà MA se c'è una cosa su cui metto la mano sul fuoco è di non essermi autosponsorizzata pro broccolaggio
> 
> ari


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

forse ne convengo





Sole ha detto:


> E' lui che mi ha sedotto!


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

io mi diverto un sacco a cazzeggiare! e cmq per la cronaca quando sono arrivata nessuno mi broccolava...poi qualcuno ha cominciato a parlare delle mie tette e daje...broccolaggio a go go.... 
io mi diverto...ma per pure cazzeggio!


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io mi diverto un sacco a cazzeggiare! e cmq per la cronaca quando sono arrivata nessuno mi broccolava...poi qualcuno ha cominciato a parlare delle mie tette e daje...broccolaggio a go go....
> io mi diverto...ma per pure cazzeggio!


sì, sì...dicono tutte così


----------



## aristocat (12 Settembre 2012)

Posso dire? Quando ho visto il titolo la mia mente è andata a qualche bella borsa, qualche bijou... prodotto di bellezza..... 





e insomma.....





 non si fa! :incazzato:no no no :carneval:


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, sì...dicono tutte così


e cme la cosa mi piace! fa bene al mio ego:mexican:


----------



## aristocat (12 Settembre 2012)

Ho pensato che i pallini verdi fossero tanti punti della Carta Tradi e finalmente fosse giunto il momento di dar loro.... concretezza :spesa::lipstick::rock:.....


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e cme la cosa mi piace! fa bene al mio ego:mexican:


così va meglio


----------



## Sole (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse ne convengo


Minerva, perchè ne convieni?

E perchè il tuoi messaggi continuano ad apparire sopra la citazione? Non puoi spostarli?


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> così va meglio


vabbè ma io dico sempre la verità


----------



## lunaiena (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanta componente di autopromozione vi riconoscete nella globalità delle risposte?
> vediamo se riesco spiegare l'impressione che ho da sempre; per alcuni più forte, per altri più blanda ..ma piuttosto rilevante nella quasi totalità degli utenti.
> per gli uomini la ripetizione monotona di quanto piaccia far godere una donna, la prestanza fisica, il savoir vivre..per le donne la civetteria del dico non dico , dico sorridendo maliziosamente , sono una gran femmina...
> come se ciò dovesse precedere una sorta di corteggiamento che per alcuni magari sarà reale ma che per la maggiorparte (credo) si ferma al gioco intrigante.
> mi pare che sia difficile astenersi dal gioco maschio -femmina.è solo un'impressione?



Si dai ma anche nel reale è così .....che male c'è?
NOn penso però di essere così sono un disastro su tutti i fronti moi.....
sesso malizia e seduzione......


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Minerva, perchè ne convieni?
> 
> *E perchè il tuoi messaggi continuano ad apparire sopra la citazione*? Non puoi spostarli?


e poi dite che sbaglio a dire che sono al di sopra


----------



## Sole (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e poi dite che sbaglio a dire che sono al di sopra


Oh, finalmente. Così ti si legge più volentieri!


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io mi diverto un sacco a cazzeggiare! e cmq per la cronaca quando sono arrivata nessuno mi broccolava...poi qualcuno ha cominciato a parlare* delle mie tette *e daje...broccolaggio a go go....
> io mi diverto...ma per pure cazzeggio!


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanta componente di autopromozione vi riconoscete nella globalità delle risposte?
> vediamo se riesco spiegare l'impressione che ho da sempre; per alcuni più forte, per altri più blanda ..ma piuttosto rilevante nella quasi totalità degli utenti.
> per gli uomini la ripetizione monotona di quanto piaccia far godere una donna, la prestanza fisica, il savoir vivre..per le donne la civetteria del dico non dico , dico sorridendo maliziosamente , sono una gran femmina...
> come se ciò dovesse precedere una sorta di corteggiamento che per alcuni magari sarà reale ma che per la maggiorparte (credo) si ferma al gioco intrigante.
> mi pare che sia difficile astenersi dal gioco maschio -femmina.è solo un'impressione?


Per chi si limita a leggere, più che l'autopromozione che se fatta con ironia ci può stare, salta agli occhi e risulta sgradevole, il quoto quoto quoto anche di uno sbadiglio.


----------



## aristocat (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per chi si limita a leggere, più che l'autopromozione che se fatta con ironia ci può stare, salta agli occhi e risulta sgradevole, il quoto quoto quoto anche di uno sbadiglio.


Ma il forum è interazione tra persone vere e non un libro stampato, questo si sa
La quotescion a catena ha un suo perché :idea:


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> è interessante la domanda, ma quanti pur apparendo autopromozionali lo ammetterebbero mai ?
> 
> Non è possibile che comunque questa sia una vetrina, e in una vetrina non si puo' non apparire, il linguaggio paraverbale ci è precluso, quindi volente o nolente per alcuni di piu, per altri di meno, il portare a sè,_ se ducere ,_l attenzione di qualcuno passarà inevitabilmente anche attraverso codici di un linguaggio seduttivo che sarà piu forte per alcuni che lo ricevono e per altri meno.
> 
> ...



Dimmi tutto cara.
Flap flap


----------



## gas (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanta componente di autopromozione vi riconoscete nella globalità delle risposte?
> vediamo se riesco spiegare l'impressione che ho da sempre; per alcuni più forte, per altri più blanda ..ma piuttosto rilevante nella quasi totalità degli utenti.
> per gli uomini la ripetizione monotona di quanto piaccia far godere una donna, la prestanza fisica, il savoir vivre..per le donne la civetteria del dico non dico , dico sorridendo maliziosamente , sono una gran femmina...
> come se ciò dovesse precedere una sorta di corteggiamento che per alcuni magari sarà reale ma che per la maggiorparte (credo) si ferma al gioco intrigante.
> mi pare che sia difficile astenersi dal gioco maschio -femmina.è solo un'impressione?


Ottimo post!
Perchè astenersi dal gioco maschio - femmina? Perchè mentire? Perchè non godere della seduzione?
Non sto ponendo questi dubbi con lo scopo di affermare di farlo personalmente perchè non sono un assiduo frequentatore del forum, per cui non sono a conoscenza che questa è una tattica usata solitamente, ma per confessare che comunque la cosa non mi disturberebbe affatto.
Ho letto post di utenti che affermano di cazzeggiare per cui non hanno altri scopi, beh può essere, ma perchè comunque non confessare il contrario?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma il forum è interazione tra persone vere e non un libro stampato, questo si sa
> La quotescion a catena ha un suo perché :idea:


Quale? Se si quota anche uno sbadiglio è evidente che si quota l'utente e non il contenuto.


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quale? Se si quota anche uno sbadiglio è evidente che si quota l'utente e non il contenuto.


ma perchè si deve votare un utente e non il contenuto?
magari per te è uno sbaglio, per me che quoto no.


----------



## gas (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma perchè si deve votare un utente e non il contenuto?
> magari per te è uno sbaglio, per me che quoto no.


Ora quoto...:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma perchè si deve votare un utente e non il contenuto?
> magari per te è uno sbaglio, per me che quoto no.


Sba-di-glio, non sbaglio. Non mi permetterei.
Forse per quella volontà seduttiva di cui sopra?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non credo lo abbia scritto riferendosi a noi..ma in generale .
> 
> io l ho letta cosi.


Non vedo la differenza, e comunque era una domanda per conoscerla meglio, appunto per capire.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2012)

Ormai si sa, si sa che sono strano, si conosce la maniera mia strana di scrivere, di pensare e di agire, ed è per questo che in tutto questo circo mi sono fatto delle idee su ognuno di noi, ma scriverle non voglio, al momento sono calmo. :mrgreen:

Sapessi Tebe, scrivevo con l'intenzione di dire la mia su di te.:mrgreen: Nel frattempo pensavo a Minerva:mrgreen:, menomale che mi sono fermato.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

poi c'è tutto un sottobosco di privato che qualcuno usa più del chiaro


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi c'è tutto un sottobosco di privato che qualcuno usa più del chiaro



E' vero! ma stavolta io ne sono fuori. Anche se talvolta avrei voluto andare in MP per chiarire, mentre dopo mi dico, vabbhè evitiamo, tanto a che serve?riflessione sbagliata ma che il forum mi ha imposto, e credo appunto perchè c'è un sottobosco davvero che
 fa schifo.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' vero! ma stavolta io ne sono fuori. Anche se talvolta avrei voluto andare in MP per chiarire, mentre dopo mi dico, vabbhè evitiamo, tanto a che serve?riflessione sbagliata ma che il forum mi ha imposto, e* credo appunto perchè c'è un sottobosco davvero che
> fa schifo*.


Schifo? Perchè?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Schifo? Perchè?



Secondo te perchè?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo te perchè?


Secondo me non fa schifo. Adesso mi scrivi perchè fa schifo a te?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Secondo me non fa schifo. Adesso mi scrivi perchè fa schifo a te?


No, ma puoi domandare a Minerva se magari anche a lei fa schifo, e se risponde si, ma non dirà "schifo" userà probabilmente un'altra parola, e saprà risponderti meglio di me.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, ma puoi domandare a Minerva se magari anche a lei fa schifo, e se risponde si, ma non dirà "schifo" userà probabilmente un'altra parola, e saprà risponderti meglio di me.


Ma forse Minerva vorrebbe solo "saperne di più" sul sottobosco no?


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' vero! ma stavolta io ne sono fuori. Anche se talvolta avrei voluto andare in MP per chiarire, mentre dopo mi dico, vabbhè evitiamo, tanto a che serve?*riflessione sbagliata ma che il forum mi ha imposto, e credo appunto perchè c'è un sottobosco davvero che
> fa schifo*.


annamo bene 



Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Secondo me non fa schifo*. Adesso mi scrivi perchè fa schifo a te?



pure secondo me!


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

immagino che come in tutte le cose c'è chi lo usa bene, c'è chi lo usa male.


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino che come in tutte le cose c'è chi lo usa bene, c'è chi lo usa male.


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, ma puoi domandare a Minerva se magari anche a lei fa schifo, e se risponde si, ma non dirà "schifo" userà probabilmente un'altra parola, e saprà risponderti meglio di me.


...

Due corpi un'anima, in pratica.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Schifo? Perchè?


http://www.google.it/url?url=http:/...+cargo&usg=AFQjCNErTVeOKxupKLjARLbNBNvzngXKug


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sba-di-glio, non sbaglio. Non mi permetterei.
> Forse per quella volontà seduttiva di cui sopra?



quoto a minkiam per sedurre?


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto a minkiam per sedurre?


no, credo dica per compiacere...che è ancora altro discorso


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ormai si sa, si sa che sono strano, si conosce la maniera mia strana di scrivere, di pensare e di agire, ed è per questo che in tutto questo circo mi sono fatto delle idee su ognuno di noi, ma scriverle non voglio, al momento sono calmo. :mrgreen:
> 
> Sapessi Tebe, scrivevo con l'intenzione di dire la mia su di te.:mrgreen: Nel frattempo pensavo a Minerva:mrgreen:, menomale che mi sono fermato.



ma perchè su di me?
Ma uffa!


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma forse Minerva vorrebbe solo "saperne di più" sul sottobosco no?


e tu sei un funghetto:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, ma puoi domandare a Minerva se magari anche a lei fa schifo, e se risponde si, ma non dirà "schifo" userà probabilmente un'altra parola, e saprà risponderti meglio di me.


....io non ci sto capendo niente....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e tu sei un funghetto:singleeye:


Molto Phalloides eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, credo dica per compiacere...che è ancora altro discorso



io quoto per compiacere?

*ahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahahahahaha


*


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino che come in tutte le cose c'è chi lo usa bene, c'è chi lo usa male.


Vedete? Minerva ha espresso bene, mi scuso con chi ha letto schifo come una bestemmia.  Grazie Minerva 

Chissà però perchè da fastidio una verità . Che poi a chi ha dato fastidio, se ha dato fastidio! perchè ha dato fastidio? 



























Uh madò abbiamo raggiunto lo scopo. Di chi? e perchè ?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....io non ci sto capendo niente....



Tebe non c'è nulla da capire, c'è chi scassa le palle in MP, C'è chi sa scassarle qua.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Due corpi un'anima, in pratica.



No, semplicemente Minerva sa usare espressioni consone a non disturbare, io uso delle espressioni terra terra. 
Chiaro ora perchè ho scritto e messo in mezzo Minerva.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io quoto per compiacere?
> 
> *ahahahahahahahahahahah
> ahahahahahahaha
> ...


ma perchè...si parlava di te?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma perchè su di me?
> Ma uffa!



Perchè sei stata nei miei pensieri !


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tebe non c'è nulla da capire, c'è chi scassa le palle in MP, C'è chi sa scassarle qua.


quindi mi stai dicendo di smetterla di broccolarti in mp????









:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.google.it/url?url=http:/...+cargo&usg=AFQjCNErTVeOKxupKLjARLbNBNvzngXKug



Tu mi vedi così?


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perchè...si parlava di te?



non credo. Ma visto che al non registrato ho fatto una domanda e non mi ha risposto in modo chiaro ho presupposto che si riferisse a me, se no avrebbe circostanziato.


Parlava di te allora?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi mi stai dicendo di smetterla di broccolarti in mp????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma se smetti, io poi come faccio ?


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tebe non c'è nulla da capire, c'è chi scassa le palle in MP, C'è chi sa scassarle qua.


Ognuno ha le sue attitudini!


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu mi vedi così?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa-dGYjSq5k


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ognuno ha le sue attitudini!



E menomale.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non credo. Ma visto che al non registrato ho fatto una domanda e non mi ha risposto in modo chiaro ho presupposto che si riferisse a me, se no avrebbe circostanziato.
> 
> 
> Parlava di te allora?


direi in generale o a qualcuno che quota sempre...non mi risulta farlo.non so tu, non credo


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> annamo bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> immagino che come in tutte le cose c'è chi lo usa bene, c'è chi lo usa male.


Quoto:up:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:



A me no?


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> direi in generale o a qualcuno che quota sempre...non mi risulta farlo.non so tu, non credo


io ho percepito non un discorso generale ma proprio che si riferisse a qualcuno.
Boh...vediamo se spiega


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A me no?


come faccio a quotare te se sono d'accordo con Simy che non è d'accordo con te?:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> come faccio a quotare te se sono d'accordo con Simy che non è d'accordo con te?:singleeye:



Uffa però! io ho scritto che Minerva usa espressioni consone, io terra terra, ma il concetto rimane uguale, voglio il quote, me son pure scusato io! :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io ho percepito non un discorso generale ma proprio che si riferisse a qualcuno.
> Boh...vediamo se spiega


sei partita con la mega risata...ormai 
excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa-dGYjSq5k



Nah.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nah.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrreSNyK3ZI


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei partita con la mega risata...ormai
> excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta



ma ci riparto se vuoi.
Ripeto (ma che avete, non sapete più leggere quello che scrivo?)
Non mi sono sentita presa in causa, ho chiesto cosa intendesse dire, mi ha risposto in maniera "sibillina ed elidiana" facendomi leggere che si riferisse a me.
Non che mi ci senta, che si riferisse.





Fatica oggi mamma mia....


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma ci riparto se vuoi.
> Ripeto (ma che avete, non sapete più leggere quello che scrivo?)
> Non mi sono sentita presa in causa, ho chiesto cosa intendesse dire, mi ha risposto in maniera "sibillina ed elidiana" facendomi leggere che si riferisse a me.
> Non che mi ci senta, che si riferisse.
> ...



Si! sei tu che non sai scrivere.



auahahahahahahaaha muoio!




















Sapessi io quanto fatico a non mandare a fanculo.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma ci riparto se vuoi.
> Ripeto (*ma che avete*, non sapete più leggere quello che scrivo?)
> Non mi sono sentita presa in causa, ho chiesto cosa intendesse dire, mi ha risposto in maniera "sibillina ed elidiana" facendomi leggere che si riferisse a me.
> Non che mi ci senta, che si riferisse.
> ...


chi c'è in linea?:singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uffa però! io ho scritto che Minerva usa espressioni consone, io terra terra, ma il concetto rimane uguale, voglio il quote, me son pure scusato io! :rotfl:



Quoto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrreSNyK3ZI



Ecco, si si. Ma io non sono Verdone, piuttosto l'altro.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Vabbhè mi prendi in giro ok ok ma io ti abbraccio uguale 
:amici:


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Settembre 2012)

ma che ognuno faccia quel gli /le pare e va bene cosi.


io, intanto, mi sono sbattuta fuori da face, non ne potevo piu in generale e non solo.

é un gioco anche questo ( tradimento.net ) un modo per distrarsi e condividere qualcosa , e ognuno ci mette del suo, con la propria personalità. Piu o meno incisiva e in modi diversi.

l unica cosa che davvero mi ha infastidito ultimamente, ma non per bigotteria, erano quelle immagini di cosi di plastica nella firma, davvero non li reggevo, oltre che a essere_ orendi_ esteticamente mi irritavano proprio. una esibizione di cattivo gusto. l unica che davvero mi ha dato fastidio.

i quote vari no..fanno parte del gioco e ognuno comunica e gioca come cavolo gli pare, appesantiscono il tred ? embèh? mica paghiamo a quote. se voglio dire che quoto uno sbadiglio lo faccio, non tolgo nulla a nessuno.o no ?


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Settembre 2012)

*Flap flap*

le hai mai usate le ciglia finte ?

io ne sono curiosa , di provarle . voi ?D femmine)


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> La seduzione è una cosa. L'autopromozione un'altra. ho broccolato sia per cazzeggio sia per un minimo interesse. *personalmente credo di essere uno dei se non l'utente menoautopromuovibile di questo sito *e credo di non dover spiegare il perché. Vedo autopromozione in diversi. utenti ma stavolta i nomi me li tengo per me.


Vedo un po' se riesco ad approvarti


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> le hai mai usate le ciglia finte ?
> 
> io ne sono curiosa , di provarle . voi ?D femmine)



sono bellissime!
Ne ho una collezione paura.
Sia da sera (piumate e compagnia bella) sia da giorno, ovvero naturali.


COME PUOI NON AVERLE MAI PROVATE???
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Chanel presto!


TUMP!


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono bellissime!
> Ne ho una collezione paura.
> Sia da sera (piumate e compagnia bella) sia da giorno, ovvero naturali.
> 
> ...


Nemmeno io le ho mai provate. Sono sufficientemente lunghe e piene le mie, mi piacciono così...


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nemmeno io le ho mai provate. Sono sufficientemente lunghe e piene le mie, mi piacciono così...


pure le mie! :mrgreen:
mi ci mancano solo le ciglia finte


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pure le mie! :mrgreen:
> mi ci mancano solo le ciglia finte


:rotfl:
Già m'immagino il pastrocchio che combinerei per usarle! :rotfl: :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

le mie no.ma son tanto presuntuosa che me ne frego:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> le mie no.ma son tanto presuntuosa che me ne frego:mrgreen:


brava :up:


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> brava :up:


grazie, mi sono subito approvata da sola .
ma non crediate che non sia critica con me stessa: una volta mi rubinai


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie, mi sono subito approvata da sola .
> ma non crediate che non sia critica con me stessa: una volta mi rubinai


non avevo dubbi! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nemmeno io le ho mai provate. Sono sufficientemente lunghe e piene le mie, mi piacciono così...



ma pure io ho le ciglia lunghe e piene, ma l'effetto che fanno...
BELLISSIMO!


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

ma è un forum di ciglione....che fate , togliete la polvere sbattendo gli occhi?





Tebe ha detto:


> ma pure io ho le ciglia lunghe e piene, ma l'effetto che fanno...
> BELLISSIMO!


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma pure io ho le ciglia lunghe e piene, ma l'effetto che fanno...
> BELLISSIMO!


Naaa...meglio di no!
Già è un casotto con la maschera per capelli e la farina...pure le ciglia finte non le reggo...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma pure io ho le ciglia lunghe e piene, ma l'effetto che fanno...
> BELLISSIMO!


ci proverò!
quali mo consigli? quelle della kiko le hai provate?


----------



## aristocat (13 Settembre 2012)

Ma il punto è che io con questo 3d scopro di essere talmente naif da non accorgermi di queste schermaglie online.
Schermaglie _serie_, intendo; non fini al cazzeggio.

ari


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è un forum di ciglione....che fate , *togliete la polvere sbattendo gli occhi?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Stavo per dire una delle mie schifezze porno splatter ma mi sono fermata.


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2012)

morale della favola nessuno (forse angelo ha ...ehm..per forza di cose )ammesso la componente seduttiva dei suoi interventi.
sarà


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> morale della favola nessuno (forse angelo ha ...ehm..per forza di cose )ammesso la componente seduttiva dei suoi interventi.
> sarà


è.

dove vedi la componente seduttiva nei miei, per esempio?


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è.
> 
> dove vedi la componente seduttiva nei miei, per esempio?


non la vedo, solo un po' di autocompiacimento fra il vero e l'ironico tipo il mio.
ma tu non sei tutti , ergo è per te


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Io si.....senza volerlo!


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io si.....senza volerlo!


perché sei seduttivo a prescindere:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io si.....senza volerlo!



Flap....flap..


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché sei seduttivo a prescindere:singleeye:




Ti riferisci alla sua cultura? e nella parola cultura puoi anche trovarci qualcos'altro che a oscuro piace. 

Magari ti piace che a lui piace la cul.tura


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti riferisci alla sua cultura? e nella parola cultura puoi anche trovarci qualcos'altro che a oscuro piace.
> 
> Magari ti piace che a lui piace la cul.tura


hai fatto bene a mettere il punto perché non avrei mai capito


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Senza volerlo..e per sbaglio...!


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> morale della favola nessuno (forse angelo ha ...ehm..per forza di cose )ammesso la componente seduttiva dei suoi interventi.
> sarà


Intendi seduttiva di proposito? Cioè qualcuno scriverebbe volutamente in una certa maniera per sedurre?


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza volerlo..e per sbaglio...!


buongiorno fratè :up: ti aspettavo per dare nà bella botta a stò forum....se poi c'è qualche dolce forumistaè disponibile, gliela damo pure a lei....


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Intendi seduttiva di proposito? Cioè qualcuno scriverebbe volutamente in una certa maniera per sedurre?


miiiii


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> miiiii


Spiegati. Perchè in un caso uno non può certo ammetterlo. E nell'altro neanche, se ci rifletti. Quindi che straminchia scrivi. Ma perchè ti fai millemila paranoie?


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> morale della favola nessuno (forse angelo ha ...ehm..per forza di cose )ammesso la componente seduttiva dei suoi interventi.
> sarà


Io forse non ho capito. Seduttiva in che senso? Nel senso di giocare con l'altro sesso o di porsi come personaggio accattivante, magari calcando la mano su certe caratteristiche, per riscuotere approvazione o ammirazione da parte di altri utenti?

Per quanto mi riguarda qui sopra ho flirtato solo con Angelo. Lo avevo giá conosciuto personalmente senza averlo mai letto sul forum.  Quando è rientrato nemmeno sapevo che fosse Alex. E quando l'ho capito è iniziato il broccolaggio. Ma non sarebbe neppure iniziato se non l'avessi conosciuto prima. Broccolare sul forum non è mai stato tra i miei interessi.

Se il discorso si sposta invece sull'intenzione di accattivarsi le simpatie degli utenti, anche qui casco malissimo. Scrivo filippiche catto-buoniste, moraleggio e nei miei post chilometrici sono noiosa e un po' saccente. Generalmente mi si trova molto più simpatica e ironica nel reale. Non sono decisamente un animale da forum.


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spiegati. Perchè in un caso uno non può certo ammetterlo. E nell'altro neanche, se ci rifletti. Quindi che straminchia scrivi. Ma perchè ti fai millemila paranoie?


beh, se me lo chiedi con tanto stile non posso certo sottrarmi a questi modi squisiti, ma non le chiamerei paranoie ...soltanto l'ennesima proposta di un thread come tanti altri


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ci proverò!
> quali mo consigli? quelle della kiko le hai provate?



le compro su internet,qui costano un botto e non ne vale la spesa.
Sia quelle normali, sia quelle piumate.
Con 20 euro compreso spese di spedizione hai veramente di che scegliere e sono tutte ottime.
Unica cosa che compro in profumeria è la colla e ce ne una fantastica che prendo dalle profumerie Douglas (si scrive così) ma non mi ricordo il nome.

Comunque se vuoi provarle vai dai cinesi. Costano due euro e ce ne sono di varie forme e misure.

Ho quelle della kiko mezze ciglia, da mettere solo sulla parte finale dell'occhio.
Bellissime


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2012)

*Sole*

Solo con angelo????


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> le compro su internet,qui costano un botto e non ne vale la spesa.
> Sia quelle normali, sia quelle piumate.
> Con 20 euro compreso spese di spedizione hai veramente di che scegliere e sono tutte ottime.
> Unica cosa che compro in profumeria è la colla e ce ne una fantastica che prendo dalle profumerie Douglas (si scrive così) ma non mi ricordo il nome.
> ...



:forza:


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> morale della favola nessuno (forse angelo ha ...ehm..per forza di cose )ammesso la componente seduttiva dei suoi interventi.
> sarà


Io solo con un utente sono stata seduttiva di proposito, ma in genere lo sono nella misura in cui si scherza.
Credo che nessuno abbia mai preso sul serio i miei broccolaggi.
nemmeno quell utente (quell'utente con l'apostrofo o senza?)


----------



## Hellseven (14 Settembre 2012)

Io non l'ho escluso: ho scritto che dipende dalle circostanze, per onor del vero. Se i'm in the mood ci può stare. 
E poi scusa chi questo angelo che l'avrebbe velatamente ammesso? Non vedo angeli ...


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Flap....flap..


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo con angelo????


Broccolare con intenzioni seduttive sì, l'ho fatto solo con lui sul forum.  Il resto è un gioco fine a se stesso.

Ma se arriva una certa poesia...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, se me lo chiedi con tanto stile non posso certo sottrarmi a questi modi squisiti, ma non le chiamerei paranoie ...soltanto l'ennesima proposta di un thread come tanti altri



I miei modi squisiti fanno indubbiamente parte del mio fascino seduttorio, ne convieni?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io solo con un utente sono stata seduttiva di proposito, ma in genere lo sono nella misura in cui si scherza.
> Credo che nessuno abbia mai preso sul serio i miei broccolaggi.
> nemmeno quell utente (quell'utente con l'apostrofo o senza?)



l'apostrofo _importante_ va (o non va) tra *un* e *utente



*in questo caso va:   un'utente












...e dillo che sono io


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I miei modi squisiti fanno indubbiamente parte del mio fascino seduttorio, ne convieni?


Magari in mp fai un'altra impressione.

Tanto broccolaggio passa anche di lì, penso che lo sappia anche tu.

 Io da quel punto di vista, Alex a parte, sono davvero immacolata, non mi ha mai cagata nessuno. Questo la dice lunga


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *I miei modi squisiti *fanno indubbiamente parte del mio fascino seduttorio, ne convieni?



:rofl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'apostrofo _importante_ va (o non va) tra *un* e *utente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non c'è verso. Non me lo ricorderò mai.
Ma perchè questa chiusura con gli apostrofi?
Non è che c'è una specie di filastrocca per memorizzare la regolina?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non c'è verso. Non me lo ricorderò mai.
> Ma perchè questa chiusura con gli apostrofi?
> *Non è che c'è una specie di filastrocca per memorizzare la regolina?*



no

solo calci in culo


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no
> 
> solo calci in culo



non sono serviti nemmeno al liceo.

La prof di italiano, dopo ogni compito in classe, mi faceva rimanere mezz'ora in più oltre l'uscita a scrivere sulla lavagna tutti gli apostrofi che avevo sbagliato nella verifica.

E quindi ogni volta che c'era un compito.
Niente.
Apostrofalmente un ottusa.
Non se ne esce.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Magari in mp fai un'altra impressione.
> 
> Tanto broccolaggio passa anche di lì, penso che lo sappia anche tu.
> 
> Io da quel punto di vista, Alex a parte, sono davvero immacolata, non mi ha mai cagata nessuno. Questo la dice lunga


Io faccio l'impressione che faccio anche in pm. Perchè non è che sono artefatto o che. Forse non ti caga nessuno perchè se fai la vergine di ferro (non che tu sia vergine chiaramente, intendevo figurativamente) ti lasciano perdere a prescindere. Come Minerva, mica ti viene di provarci con lei. Uguale. Questo post Alex. Pre Alex non lo so, forse nel periodo cortocircuito dove ti scopavi lo scopabile magari qualcuno ci sarebbe venuto via pm a conoscerti. Ma così no, come si può.


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non c'è verso. Non me lo ricorderò mai.
> Ma perchè questa chiusura con gli apostrofi?
> Non è che c'è una specie di filastrocca per memorizzare la regolina?


*L’ago di Garda*
C’era una volta un lago, e uno *scolaro*
un po’ somaro, un po’ mago,
con un piccolo apostrofo
lo trasformò in un ago.
“Oh, guarda, guarda -
la gente diceva
- l’ago di Garda!”
“Un ago importante:
è segnato perfino sull’atlante”.
“Dicono che è pescoso.
Il fatto è misterioso:
dove staranno i pesci, nella cruna?”
“E dove si specchierà la luna?”
“Sulla punta si pungerà,
si farà male…”
“Ho letto che si naviga un battello”.
“Sarà piuttosto un ditale”.
Da tante critiche punto sul vivo
mago distratto cancellò l’errore,
ma lo fece con tanta furia
che, per colmo d’ingiuria,
si rovesciò l’inchiostro
formando un lago nero e senza *apostrofo.

Rodari*


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> *L’ago di Garda*
> C’era una volta un lago, e uno *scolaro*
> un po’ somaro, un po’ mago,
> con un piccolo apostrofo
> ...



...sono come i bambini.
Se non capisco la regola non la memorizzo.
Allora.

L'apostrofo quando va messo?
Quando segue solo un nome femminile e non maschile?

Ma l'ago allora?
L ago?


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

sopprimetemi


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> *L’ago di Garda*
> C’era una volta un lago, e uno *scolaro*
> un po’ somaro, un po’ mago,
> con un piccolo apostrofo
> ...


che carina, grazie mille singleeye ..ci voleva per quell'asinella di tebe


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che carina, grazie mille singleeye ..ci voleva per quell'asinella di tebe


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che carina, grazie mille singleeye ..ci voleva per quell'asinella di tebe





Tebe ha detto:


>



Noooo! Ti abbraccio! bleah: per metterti a tuo agio).
Avevo solo una maestra di italiano fissata con Rodari.


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Noooo! Ti abbraccio! bleah: per metterti a tuo agio).
> Avevo solo una maestra di italiano fissata con Rodari.


ma perché vomiti sempre?


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché vomiti sempre?



lo fa per me.

Mi lovva e ha capito come sono.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I miei modi squisiti fanno indubbiamente parte del mio fascino seduttorio, ne convieni?


Sullo "squisito "rilancio e offro "eccellente"...

Chi offre di più


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io faccio l'impressione che faccio anche in pm. Perchè non è che sono artefatto o che. Forse non ti caga nessuno perchè se fai la vergine di ferro (non che tu sia vergine chiaramente, intendevo figurativamente) ti lasciano perdere a prescindere. Come Minerva, mica ti viene di provarci con lei. Uguale. Questo post Alex. Pre Alex non lo so, forse nel periodo cortocircuito dove ti scopavi lo scopabile magari qualcuno ci sarebbe venuto via pm a conoscerti. Ma così no, come si può.


No no, in 2 anni che sto qui nessuno mi ha mai contattata via forum per scoparmi. Ma sono ben contenta che sia così. Non ho mai avuto difficoltá a trovare uomini, anzi. Il forum lo uso per altro. 

Poi ti diró, uomini di qui ne ho conosciuti per altre vie (raduni, cene...) e penso di aver conquistato la loro stima a prescindere dal mio aspetto fisico e della mia disponibilitá scopereccia. Ma loro sono...uomini. Con la U maiuscola.


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché vomiti sempre?





Tebe ha detto:


> lo fa per me.
> 
> Mi lovva e ha capito come sono.


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


>


beh però non sei gentile


----------



## lunaiena (14 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No no, in 2 anni che sto qui nessuno mi ha mai contattata via forum per scoparmi. Ma sono ben contenta che sia così. Non ho mai avuto difficoltá a trovare uomini, anzi. Il forum lo uso per altro.
> 
> Poi ti diró, uomini di qui ne ho conosciuti per altre vie (raduni, cene...) e penso di aver conquistato la loro stima a prescindere dal mio aspetto fisico e della mia disponibilitá scopereccia. Ma loro sono...uomini. Con la U maiuscola.



Speriamo che abbiano anche altro di maiuscolo....:rotfl:





È una battuta venuta così damblè...
non era  provocazione .....


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh però non sei gentile


Ha cominciato Tebe, mi fa paura il suo collegamento tra affetto e vomito. :scared:
Ma è una strana forma di gentilezza che riservo solo a lei.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No no, in 2 anni che sto qui nessuno mi ha mai contattata via forum per scoparmi. *Ma sono ben contenta che sia così.* Non ho mai avuto difficoltá a trovare uomini, anzi. Il forum lo uso per altro.
> 
> Poi ti diró, uomini di qui ne ho conosciuti per altre vie (raduni, cene...) e penso di aver conquistato la loro stima a prescindere dal mio aspetto fisico e della mia disponibilitá scopereccia. Ma loro sono...uomini. Con la U maiuscola.


Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhah! Vabbè.

Cioè, loro sono Uomini perchè gli stai simpatica? Porca merda. Quindi, se tu dal vivo mi stessi sul cazzo a prescindere da attività scopatoria e aspetto, sarei un uomo minuscolato? Ah, aspè: meglio ancora, se uno ci provasse dal vivo con te sarebbe un uomo minuscolo e non ti sentiresti apprezzata? Tu misuri un uomo in base a quanto e come gli sei simpatica o ti stima? Cazzo.


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ha cominciato Tebe, mi fa paura il suo collegamento tra affetto e vomito. :scared:
> Ma è una strana forma di gentilezza che riservo solo a lei.



Vedi Min?
Ci lovviamo.
E anche io la lovvo


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhah! Vabbè.
> 
> Cioè, loro sono Uomini perchè gli stai simpatica? Porca merda. Quindi, se tu dal vivo mi stessi sul cazzo a prescindere da attività scopatoria e aspetto, sarei un uomo minuscolato? Ah, aspè: meglio ancora, se uno ci provasse dal vivo con te sarebbe un uomo minuscolo e non ti sentiresti apprezzata? Tu misuri un uomo in base a quanto e come gli sei simpatica o ti stima? Cazzo.


In effetti....ehehehehe...io sono passato dalle stelle alle stalle...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E pensare Joey che sono stato il primo utente del forum che lei ha conosciuto...e prima mi ha messo ui trampoli...e poi mi ha fatto lo sgambetto....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vedi Min?
> Ci lovviamo.
> E anche io la lovvo


ho capito


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito


io no, ma è un rapporto strano.

vuoi anche te un abbraccione  speciale?


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2012)

a me tu appari (magari può essere che sia inconsapevole) a volte ammiccante ; perciò ti avevo affibbiato l'erotismo friccicoso...come se a volte la tua femminilità avesse bisogno di un'autoconferma nello scrivere.e anche oggi ho dato il mio contributo da psocologa del venerdì 





Sole ha detto:


> Magari in mp fai un'altra impressione.
> 
> Tanto broccolaggio passa anche di lì, penso che lo sappia anche tu.
> 
> Io da quel punto di vista, Alex a parte, sono davvero immacolata, non mi ha mai cagata nessuno. Questo la dice lunga


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhah! Vabbè.
> 
> Cioè, loro sono Uomini perchè gli stai simpatica? Porca merda. Quindi, se tu dal vivo mi stessi sul cazzo a prescindere da attività scopatoria e aspetto, sarei un uomo minuscolato? Ah, aspè: meglio ancora, se uno ci provasse dal vivo con te sarebbe un uomo minuscolo e non ti sentiresti apprezzata? Tu misuri un uomo in base a quanto e come gli sei simpatica o ti stima? Cazzo.


No no. Misuro un uomo da altro. L'uomo minuscolato è quello che vede in una donna un buco viaggiante e basa il suo interesse per lei sul numero di probabilitá che ci sono  di scoparsela.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono bellissime!
> Ne ho una collezione paura.
> Sia da sera (piumate e compagnia bella) sia da giorno, ovvero naturali.
> 
> ...


non ne sentivo necessità di sentirmi una roba azzecata all occhio..già le mie sbattono sugli occhiali...tu li porti ? no credo.


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> io no, ma è un rapporto strano.
> 
> vuoi anche te un abbraccione  speciale?


se l'abbracci vomitando non ti sono più amica.


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> io no, ma è un rapporto strano.
> 
> vuoi anche te un abbraccione speciale?


no, io sono come gli autistici: odio essere toccata


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> se l'abbracci vomitando non ti sono più amica.


Non lo farei mai! Ti stringo forte. :bleah::bleah::bleah:



Minerva ha detto:


> no, io sono come gli autistici: odio essere toccata


Ci saluteremo da distante con la mano allora.


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No no. Misuro un uomo da altro. L'uomo minuscolato è quello che vede in una donna un buco viaggiante e basa il suo interesse per lei sul numero di probabilitá che ci sono di scoparsela.



ensa:mm. il famoso calcolo delle probabilità dunque?....


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non lo farei mai! Ti stringo forte. :bleah::bleah::bleah:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ci saluteremo da distante con la mano allora*.


ciao ciao con la manina può andare:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me tu appari (magari può essere che sia inconsapevole) a volte ammiccante ; perciò ti avevo affibbiato l'erotismo friccicoso...come se a volte la tua femminilità avesse bisogno di un'autoconferma nello scrivere.e anche oggi ho dato il mio contributo da psocologa del venerdì


Io sono una donna molto femminile. Nel bene e nel male. E sono molto sincera, mi espongo parecchio. Puó essere che la combinazione di questi fattori produca quello che tu descrivi.

Conferme sì, ne cerco. Ma solo da chi amo e da chi mi interessa davvero. Qui proprio non direi. Puó farmi piacere il complimento, puó dispiacermi la bacchettata. Ma non penso di cercare gratificazioni maschili,  proprio no.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono bellissime!
> Ne ho una collezione paura.
> Sia da sera (piumate e compagnia bella) sia da giorno, ovvero naturali.
> 
> ...


Nemmeno io mai provate...
veramente qui non di trovano...almeno non so dove acquistarle..


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Io sono una donna molto femminile. Nel bene e nel male.* E sono molto sincera, mi espongo parecchio. Puó essere che la combinazione di questi fattori produca quello che tu descrivi.
> 
> Conferme sì, ne cerco. Ma solo da chi amo e da chi mi interessa davvero. Qui proprio non direi. Puó farmi piacere il complimento, puó dispiacermi la bacchettata. Ma non penso di cercare gratificazioni maschili, proprio no.


non credo che ci sia un male.


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ciao ciao con la manina può andare:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Settembre 2012)

le conferme le cerchiamo tutti nella realtà, saremmo dei sociopatici diversamente.


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Nemmeno io mai provate...
> veramente qui non di trovano...almeno non so dove acquistarle..


in qualsiasi negozio per cinesi.
Se cerchi le hanno tutti.
Non usare la loro colla ma prendila in profumeria.
Poi le ciglia sono davvero tutte uguali, quelle da "tutti i giorni"

anche perchè mettermi addosso ciglia finte vere mi raccapriccio abbastanza.
Un pò come le parrucche di capelli finti


Che schifo


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2012)

bah.si più o meno le cerchiamo tutti e la differenza sta in chi  e quanto ma diversamente arrivare ad essere dei sociopatici non saprei





dammi un nome ha detto:


> le conferme le cerchiamo tutti nella realtà, saremmo dei sociopatici diversamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No no. Misuro un uomo da altro. L'uomo minuscolato è quello che vede in una donna un buco viaggiante e basa il suo interesse per lei sul numero di probabilitá che ci sono di scoparsela.


No no. Sono uomini con la U maiuscola quelli che t'hanno apprezzato a prescindere da tutto, mentre non lo sarebbero quelli che vorrebbero scoparti a prescindere. E quindi il nocciolo del discorso non è tanto l'interesse dell'uomo ma quanto ti senti stimata come donna. Molto semplicemente.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Io sono una donna molto femminile.* Nel bene e nel male. E sono molto sincera, mi espongo parecchio. Puó essere che la combinazione di questi fattori produca quello che tu descrivi.
> 
> Conferme sì, ne cerco. Ma solo da chi amo e da chi mi interessa davvero. Qui proprio non direi. Puó farmi piacere il complimento, puó dispiacermi la bacchettata. Ma non penso di cercare gratificazioni maschili, proprio no.


Qua sopra non tanto, veramente. Anche se scrivi che a volte sei stata tentata di scoparti una squadra di, boh?, pallavolo mi pare? Può essere. Non ricordo. Anche se adesso, adesso eh, sei arrivata a scrivere che sei una porca. A me non pari tanto tanto femminile, almeno per via scritta. Per come ti poni sembra più che altro una maestrina corazzata dalla bacchettata facile. Poi dal vivo non so.


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no. Sono uomini con la U maiuscola quelli che t'hanno apprezzato a prescindere da tutto, mentre non lo sarebbero quelli che vorrebbero scoparti a prescindere. E quindi il nocciolo del discorso non è tanto l'interesse dell'uomo ma quanto ti senti stimata come donna. Molto semplicemente.


ma mi chiedo: il thread è una cagata e non t'interessa..giusto,però t'intigni su una polemica talmente sterile che potrebbe entrare immediatamente in sala operatoria.
come mai?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no. Sono uomini con la U maiuscola quelli che t'hanno apprezzato a prescindere da tutto, mentre non lo sarebbero quelli che vorrebbero scoparti a prescindere. E quindi il nocciolo del discorso non è tanto l'interesse dell'uomo ma quanto ti senti stimata come donna. Molto semplicemente.



Scusate se m'intrometto, ma avrei una domanda:

perchè una donna dovrebbe sentirsi sottostimata per il fatto che un uomo vuole scoparsela?



riprendo il post di Joey, ma risponda chi vuole


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma mi chiedo: il thread è una cagata e non t'interessa..giusto,però t'intigni su una polemica talmente sterile che potrebbe entrare immediatamente in sala operatoria.
> come mai?


Appunto perchè il thread è una cagata e non m'interessa, esattamente. Poi si stava discutendo tra me e Sole, sarà sterile per te, saranno affari nostri per noi due. Quindi, sterile per cagata meglio l'assenza di mibrobi.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> bah.si più o meno le cerchiamo tutti e la differenza sta in chi  e quanto ma diversamente arrivare ad essere dei sociopatici non saprei




col sociopatico siamo estremi certo...


diciamo forse che qualcuno ha maggiore propensione a sedurre con certe armi, altri con altre..altri ancora si gira e se ne fotte di tutto.


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusate se m'intrometto, ma avrei una domanda:
> 
> perchè una donna dovrebbe sentirsi sottostimata per il fatto che un uomo vuole scoparsela?
> 
> ...


 già perchè?  buongiorno signora chiara :smile: 

la sua spontaneità nel porre i quesiti la apprezzo moltissimo
:up:


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non credo che ci sia un male.


A volte mi piacerebbe essere meno 'femmina' e avere qualche sfumatura più mascolina. Ammiro le donne molto forti, pratiche, che non si perdono nelle piccole cose...ovvio, sto ragionando per stereotipi eh.


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto perchè il thread è una cagata e non m'interessa, esattamente. Poi si stava discutendo tra me e Sole, sarà sterile per te, saranno affari nostri per noi due. *Quindi, sterile per cagata meglio *l'assenza di mibrobi.


non fa una piega: igienicamente corretto:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusate se m'intrometto, ma avrei una domanda:
> 
> perchè una donna dovrebbe sentirsi sottostimata per il fatto che un uomo vuole scoparsela?
> 
> ...



io non mi sentirei sottostimata, se volesse solo quello, ma non aggiungerebbe assai a me. egoist?

tu ?


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma mi chiedo: il thread è una cagata e non t'interessa..giusto,però t'intigni su una polemica talmente sterile che potrebbe entrare immediatamente in sala operatoria.
> come mai?



sei tremendissima


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io non mi sentirei sottostimata, se volesse solo quello, ma non aggiungerebbe assai a me. egoist?
> 
> tu ?


idem

mai sentita sottostimata anche se Persa mi diceva sempre che mi sarei dovuta sentire una pessima  prostituta 

(perchè non mi facevo pagare)

:carneval:


però Persa mi manca....


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2012)

*Sarà*

Sarà che amo scoparmi le donne e non i buchi....sarà che adoro le zaganelle...per quello che le donne ho un approccio asessuato e sereno!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà che amo scoparmi le donne e non i buchi....sarà che adoro le zaganelle...per quello che le donne ho un approccio *asessuato* *e sereno!*


mi permetto di dubitarne

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


con grandissima stima e affetto


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi permetto di dubitarne
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


:risata:


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> idem
> 
> mai sentita sottostimata anche se Persa mi diceva sempre che mi sarei dovuta sentire una pessima  prostituta
> 
> ...


beh..io sono arrivata alla conclusione che farsi pagare è giusto. ma non ne sono capace. e quindi ho chiuso total.


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusate se m'intrometto, ma avrei una domanda:
> 
> perchè una donna dovrebbe sentirsi sottostimata per il fatto che un uomo vuole scoparsela?
> 
> ...


Io non mi sento sottostimata. Anzi, mi fa piacere suscitare l'interesse degli uomini.

Mi piace di più quando so che questo interesse scaturisce da un'attrazione. L'uomo che ci prova a prescindere, solo perchè subodora che c'è carne disponibile non suscita il mio entusiasmo.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà che amo scoparmi le donne e non i buchi....sarà che adoro le zaganelle...per quello che le donne ho un approccio asessuato e sereno!


ecchesso?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> *beh..io sono arrivata alla conclusione che farsi pagare è giusto*. ma non ne sono capace. e quindi ho chiuso total.


Eh?


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2012)

*Chiara*

Asessuato sicuro,sereno dipende....!Sono sincero...!


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi permetto di dubitarne
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh?




vabbè..non ti sconvolgere. il discorso è complesso..lassa perde...


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2012)

*Invece*

Ragazze chi può smentirmi?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> vabbè..non ti sconvolgere. il discorso è complesso..lassa perde...



Scrivi scrivi, che non mi sconvolgo facilmente.


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua sopra non tanto, veramente. Anche se scrivi che a volte sei stata tentata di scoparti una squadra di, boh?, pallavolo mi pare? Può essere. Non ricordo. Anche se adesso, adesso eh, sei arrivata a scrivere che sei una porca. A me non pari tanto tanto femminile, almeno per via scritta. Per come ti poni sembra più che altro una maestrina corazzata dalla bacchettata facile. Poi dal vivo non so.


Era una squadra di pallanuoto. Era il mio sogno proibito 

In realtá ho provato a flirtare con un paio di giocatori, ma niente di più. Sono pigrissima, non ce l'avrei mai fatta


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2012)

*Sole*

Io sono ex pallavolista ed ex calciatore...!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non mi sento sottostimata. Anzi, mi fa piacere suscitare l'interesse degli uomini.
> 
> Mi piace di più quando so che questo interesse scaturisce da un'attrazion*e. L'uomo che ci prova a prescindere, solo perchè subodora che c'è carne disponibile non suscita il mio entusiasmo.*




ma esiste quest'uomo o è solo una leggenda metropolitana?

secondo me questa modalità di uomo la trovi solo nelle dark-rooms


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scrivi scrivi, che non mi sconvolgo facilmente.



lo so, mi riferivo alla tua esclamazione " eh ".


dovrei parlare di cio' che ho vissuto e che vivo. ma sarebbe troppo per me ora. 

so solo che alla parola Amore ( per un uomo adulto ) mi viene l orticaria . 


cio' che sto vivendo va oltre i confini del sopportabile . e quindi ..mi difendo cosi.


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> lo so, mi riferivo alla tua esclamazione " eh ".
> 
> 
> dovrei parlare di cio' che ho vissuto e che vivo. ma sarebbe troppo per me ora.
> ...





:abbraccio:


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Settembre 2012)

*simy*

piccola tenera..grazie. mi fa bene.


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> piccola tenera..grazie. mi fa bene.


:amici:de nada!


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Era una squadra di pallanuoto. *Era il mio sogno proibito *
> 
> In realtá ho provato a flirtare con un paio di giocatori, ma niente di più. *Sono pigrissima, non ce l'avrei mai fatta*


A me certe volte quando leggo quello che scrivi viene da ridere perchè sono continuamente contraddittori. Ma sempre, eh. Almeno quando si parla di te, o fai ragionamenti riconducibili a te. Tipo adesso, che è chiaramente una cazzata ma rende l'idea: se uno di noi, ognuno di noi tipo, avesse la possibilità di realizzare un sogno proibito, non ci sarebbe pigrizia che tenga. Ed è anche normale, voglio dire, è il tuo sogno. Qualsiasi esso sia. Se il mio sogno fosse quello di scoparmi, che ne so?, un batteria di pallavoliste e potessi realizzarlo, sto cazzo sarei pigro. Probabilmente dovrebbero abbattermi o morirei di sforzo. Ma penso tutti, a prescindere dal sogno, se sessuale o meno. Tu no. Tu dici "sono pigrissima". Ma quale pigrissima. Al limite non è proprio tutto sto sogno. Che è più probabile. E allora perchè lo scrivi? Perchè si, è figo. E' come dire "cazzo ragazzi, ci ho i sogni erotici ed una voglia, ho scopato millemila amanti ma è stato solo un periodo sabbatico. Adesso mi sono evoluta. Però, non sapete quanto sono femmina, porca puttana!". Ecco, più o meno.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> lo so, mi riferivo alla tua esclamazione "* eh *".
> 
> 
> dovrei parlare di cio' che ho vissuto e che vivo. ma sarebbe troppo per me ora.
> ...


Col punto interrogativo. Vabbè, quando vuoi, se vuoi.


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me certe volte quando leggo quello che scrivi viene da ridere perchè sono continuamente contraddittori. Ma sempre, eh. Almeno quando si parla di te, o fai ragionamenti riconducibili a te. Tipo adesso, che è chiaramente una cazzata ma rende l'idea: se uno di noi, ognuno di noi tipo, avesse la possibilità di realizzare un sogno proibito, non ci sarebbe pigrizia che tenga. Ed è anche normale, voglio dire, è il tuo sogno. Qualsiasi esso sia. Se il mio sogno fosse quello di scoparmi, che ne so?, un batteria di pallavoliste e potessi realizzarlo, sto cazzo sarei pigro. Probabilmente dovrebbero abbattermi o morirei di sforzo. Ma penso tutti, a prescindere dal sogno, se sessuale o meno. Tu no. Tu dici "sono pigrissima". Ma quale pigrissima. Al limite non è proprio tutto sto sogno. Che è più probabile. E allora perchè lo scrivi? Perchè si, è figo. E' come dire "cazzo ragazzi, ci ho i sogni erotici ed una voglia, ho scopato millemila amanti ma è stato solo un periodo sabbatico. Adesso mi sono evoluta. Però, non sapete quanto sono femmina, porca puttana!". Ecco, più o meno.


Ma le hai viste le faccine che ho messo? Tutto 'sto post dietro a una cazzata che ho scritto?


Mamma mia, hai il senso dell'umorismo di una pianta grassa.

E dire che qui di utenti che scrivono continuamente cazzate del genere ce n'è a vagonate. Ma vieni a rompere le palle solo a me.

Io non mi atteggio da figa, mai fatto. Lo dimostra il fatto che tu stesso mi hai definita una vergine di ferro. E mi va benissimo come definizione. Qui dentro sono arrivata soffrendo e per certi versi soffro ancora. E sono qui per questo. Non faccio nulla perchè sia diverso e non me ne frega un cazzo di  fare la figa. Parlo di sesso nei thread in cui se ne parla, non lo faccio in modo ammiccante, ma solo dicendo quello che penso. Per il resto posso scherzare ogni tanto, ma niente più.
Poi sai, pensa un po' quello che ti pare.

Anch'io penso molte cose di te, ma non perdo il mio tempo a dirtele in ogni thread come fai tu.  Perchè sprechi tutto 'sto tempo dietro a me? Il forum è grande, vai e divertiti con una più scopabile e femminile di me


----------



## @lex (14 Settembre 2012)

Sole direi di smettere di rispondere al povero pompino perché la sua intenzione è una sola e si vede. A meno che tunon voglia insultarlo pesantement perché  allora per me faresti anche bene perché è l'unica e logica cosa da fare.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma le hai viste le faccine che ho messo? Tutto 'sto post dietro a una cazzata che ho scritto?
> 
> 
> Mamma mia, hai il senso dell'umorismo di una pianta grassa.
> ...


Et voilà. Ca va sans dire (senza cediglia che non so farla).


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2012)

*bè*

Povero pompino????Mi mancava ......!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Sole direi di smettere di rispondere al povero pompino perché la sua intenzione è una sola e si vede. A meno che tunon voglia insultarlo pesantement perché allora per me faresti anche bene perché è l'unica e logica cosa da fare.



Ma io lo capisco che siete una coppia e tutto, ma a me pare, pare eh, che per quanto possibile lei non abbia realmente bisogno di un cagnaccio da guardia che ringhia e sbava continuamente. Essù. Stai buono ogni tanto, che non sono il bulletto dell'asilo e tu non sei Don Chisciotte.


----------



## @lex (14 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Et voilà. Ca va sans dire (senza cediglia che non so farla).


Vai un po' a dominare 'sta funcia di minchia, va'....


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Povero pompino????Mi mancava ......!:rotfl:


pompino perchè in inglese "pompino" si dice "blowjob".... molto simile al nick di joey:smile:


----------



## @lex (14 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io lo capisco che siete una coppia e tutto, ma a me pare, pare eh, che per quanto possibile lei non abbia realmente bisogno di un cagnaccio da guardia che ringhia e sbava continuamente. Essù. Stai buono ogni tanto, che non sono il bulletto dell'asilo e tu non sei Don Chisciotte.


Ma io lo capisco sono paroloni....pompino....


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2012)

*Dio*

Mio dio che volgarità!


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pompino perchè in inglese "pompino" si dice "blowjob".... molto simile al nick di joey:smile:


 quindi Joey ha scelto il suo nik perchè fa i.........?  ecco spiegato anche l'avatar col *sigaro* in bocca


----------



## @lex (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> quindi Joey ha scelto il suo nik perchè fa i.........?


no perché non gliene fanno abbastanza......povero pompino


----------



## lunaiena (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> quindi Joey ha scelto il suo nik perchè fa i.........?  ecco spiegato anche l'avatar col *sigaro* in bocca



Che so io Joey Blow è un cantante ....
scritto proprio così non molto simile ...
poi bhó ...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto perchè il thread è una cagata e non m'interessa, esattamente. Poi si stava discutendo tra me e Sole, sarà sterile per te, saranno affari nostri per noi due. Quindi, sterile per cagata meglio l'assenza di mibrobi.


Joey attento con le cagate che poi non te ne esci con certe fantasie no?
Invece di dire a una...dai fa un bacio le dici...che ne dici di cagarmi in bocca?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> quindi Joey ha scelto il suo nik perchè fa i.........?  ecco spiegato anche l'avatar col *sigaro* in bocca


Battiato, non ti vergognerai a scrivere pompino!

Da te non me l'aspettavo!


----------



## free (14 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> A volte mi piacerebbe essere meno 'femmina' e avere qualche sfumatura più mascolina. Ammiro le donne molto forti, pratiche, che non si perdono nelle piccole cose...ovvio, sto ragionando per stereotipi eh.



la praticità è una qualità tipica femminile, secondo me


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> la praticità è una qualità tipica femminile, secondo me


:yes:


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Joey attento con le cagate che poi non te ne esci con certe fantasie no?
> Invece di dire a una...dai fa un bacio le dici...che ne dici di cagarmi in bocca?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Anche tu a senso dell'umorismo stai messo bene vedo.

Tra te e Joey non so chi mi fa più ridere.

Ci penso un attimo.


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Battiato, non ti vergognerai a scrivere pompino!
> 
> Da te non me l'aspettavo!


 ma io sono...timido..


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> la praticità è una qualità tipica femminile, secondo me



buongiorno Free :smile:


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> la praticità è una qualità tipica femminile, secondo me


Allora decisamente non sono femmina.


----------



## free (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno Free :smile:



buongiorno timidone


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora decisamente non sono femmina.


ma si che lo sei!


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> buongiorno timidone


----------



## free (14 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora decisamente non sono femmina.



non volevo dire questo!
solo che solitamente le donne sono più pratiche degli uomini, secondo me, perchè sono più abituate a sbrogliarsela con tutto


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non volevo dire questo!
> sono che solitamente le donne sono più pratiche degli uomini, secondo me, perchè sono più abituate a sbrogliarsela con tutto


Mi astengo dal fare una battutata! la parola incriminata è, sbrogliarsela!


----------



## free (14 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi astengo dal fare una battutata! la parola incriminata è, sbrogliarsela!


CSI:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi astengo dal fare una battutata! la parola incriminata è, sbrogliarsela!



Ma che è ... Un gioco?
È un film? 
Quante parole?
Quante lettere ogni parola?


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma che è ... Un gioco?
> È un film?
> Quante parole?
> Quante lettere ogni parola?



compro una vocale:carneval:


----------



## @lex (14 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Che so io Joey Blow è un cantante ....
> scritto proprio così non molto simile ...
> poi bhó ...


La maggior parte delle persone pensa che tutti gli altri scendano dalla montagna con la piena. quanto sono fastidiosi i primi?


----------



## @lex (14 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Anche tu a senso dell'umorismo stai messo bene vedo.
> 
> Tra te e Joey non so chi mi fa più ridere.
> 
> Ci penso un attimo.


Se ti fossi fatta sbattere da lui sicuramente ne avrebbe avuto di più


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma che è ... Un gioco?
> È un film?
> Quante parole?
> Quante lettere ogni parola?


Naaa! è sesso puro! giochiamo? Simy compri che tu ? :rotfl:

Ma la risposta a tutto è, godere!


----------



## lunaiena (14 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle persone pensa che tutti gli altri scendano dalla montagna con la piena. quanto sono fastidiosi i primi?


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Naaa! è sesso puro! giochiamo? Simy compri che tu ? :rotfl:
> 
> Ma la risposta a tutto è, godere!



compro la A


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> View attachment 5582


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> compro la A


io la O  cosi famo AOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> io la O cosi famo AOOOOO!!!!!!!


e daje!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> io la O cosi famo AOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## passante (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...sono come i bambini.
> Se non capisco la regola non la memorizzo.
> Allora.
> 
> ...






Tebe ha detto:


> sopprimetemi


 

:kiss:


----------



## @lex (14 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> View attachment 5582


esattamnete. sei fastidiosa come una mosca


----------



## lunaiena (14 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> esattamnete. sei fastidiosa come una mosca



Angy ...... Caro....dai dillo che provi per me ...
quello che io provo per te ....


----------



## @lex (14 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Angy ...... Caro....dai dillo che provi per me ...
> quello che io provo per te ....


a me le mosche fanno schifo...ma immagino a te piacciano...ti piace che ci sia qualcuno che ti giri attorno


----------



## lunaiena (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...sono come i bambini.
> Se non capisco la regola non la memorizzo.
> Allora.
> 
> ...



Trovato qui e lì...
Iniziamo!!!!
*PRIMA REGOLA*
Quì - quà = errato
*Qui - qua = giusto*
SU QUI E QUA L'ACCENTO NON VA
(imparato questo vi sarà più semplice ricordarlo)
*SECONDA REGOLA*
Li - la = errato
*Lì - là = giusto*
SU Lì E Là L'ACCENTO VA
N.B. Il *là* viene qui inteso come luogo e non come articolo, è quindi l'unico caso in cui va l'accento. LA MELA E' ROSSA (LA è articolo e non vuole l'accento) - IO SONO LA' (là indica un luogo quindi vuole l'accento).
*TERZA REGOLA - Verbo STARE*
*Io sto, ella sta =giusto*
Io stò, ella stà = errato
Il verbo stare non accetta l'accento mai!
*QUARTA REGOLA (elisione e troncamento)*
Parlo solo di quello della vocale finale che credo crei molti più problemi.
Elisione: sugli articoli determinativi non credo ci siano molti problemi...
Esempi:
lo amico = l'amico
la arma = l'arma
quindi sia se la parola seguente è maschile che femminile le 2 vocali, per non incontrarsi comportano l'elisione della prima, sostituendola con un apostrofo.
*Per gli articoli indeterminativi ci sono alcune attenzioni da apportare:*
con i femminili abbiamo un'elisione, con i maschili un troncamento, ma a noi interessano i fatti pratici, giusto?
Esempi:
una amica = *un'amica* = giusto
una ascia = *un'ascia* = giusto
un amica e un ascia = errati
quindi la prima vocale cade e si mette l'apostrofo
Con gli articoli maschili si hanno più difficoltà, perchè di solito si tende a mettere l'apostrofo un pò ovunque, cioè si abbonda (un pò alla Totò).
Esempi:
UN non crea problemi quando la parola che segue inizia per consonante: un cane, un gatto, un topo
UN crea problemi se la parola che segue inizia per vocale, allora....
- se la parola che segue inizia per vocale ed è femminile si usa l'apostrofo (come abbiamo già visto in precedenza)
un'amica
un'ascia
- se la parola che segue inizia per vocale ed è maschile NON si usa l'apostrofo
un amico
un orso
NON SI PUO' METTERE UN'AMICO.... !!!!
LA STESSA REGOLA VALE QUANDO INVECE DEL SOLO ARTICOLO ABBIAMO UNA PREPOSIZIONE ARTICOLATA, OSSIA:
allo/alla, nello/nella, dello/della, sullo/sulla
ma come ora sappiamo questi si apostrofano tutti (se ci fate caso è come se finiscano con gli articoli determinativi)
Ci sono però casi in cui aggettivi e pronomi terminano con un articolo indeterminativo e quindi sorgono i medesimi problemi:
Esempi:
nessuno, ciascuno, alcuno, qualcuno.... con i rispettivi femminili....sempre seguiti da parola, aggettivo e altro che iniziano per vocale.
Ora vediamo.... quando si mette l'apostrofo? Stessa regola degli articoli indeterminativi, quindi:
nessun anno = maschile = no apostrofo
nessun altro = maschile = no apostrofo
nessun'amica = femminile = si apostrofo
nessun'altra = femminile = si apostrofo
qualcun altro = maschile = no apostrofo
qualcun'altra = femminile = si apostrofo
*QUINTA REGOLA - l'uso del SE*
Il se non si accenta mai tranne come terza persona dei pronomi personali:
Esempi
SE vado al parco, gioco.
Il mio amico SE ne sta seduto laggiù.
E' una persona chiusa in SE stessa.
Il bambino possiede una bicicletta e SE la tiene bella stretta.
Quella ragazza racchiude in SE' i suoi sentimenti = unico caso in cui ci vuole l'accento (il pc in maiuscolo non mi consente di metterlo e quindi potrebbe sembrare un apostrofo ma non lo è)---> forma minuscola *sé*!
Quindi solo un'attenzione particolare va data nel caso di sè e se stessi...... E' ERRATO SCRIVERE SE' STESSI!
E' chiuso in sé
E' chiuso in se stesso
Queste sono le 2 forme corrette.
*SESTA REGOLA - l'uso del NE*
Per questa abbiamo tre forme, quindi è un pò più complessa, ma imparate delle frasi tipo sarà tutto più semplice.
Innanzitutto quando scrivete ed avete dei dubbi provate ad esprimere a voce la parola, in italiano i suoni così come detti vanno scritti.
Esempi:
la frase - Se ne vanno a casa - sentite come dite il ne, è molto leggero e sciolto, in pratica forma quasi un insieme col resto della frase - IN TAL CASO VA SCRITTO IN MODO SEMPLICE SENZA ACCENTI O APOSTROFI VARI
la frase: Se n'è dimenticato - sentite come il n'è è calcato rispetto a prima, in questo caso non è altro che una contrazione di "Se ne è dimenticato"---> quindi non succede altro che elidere la prima vocale lasciando dunque un apostrofo al suo posto ne è = n'è
la frase: Non mi piace né questo né quello - il né anche qui è calcato ma non è nessuna elisione perchè la frase altrimenti risulterebbe Non mi piace ne è questo ne è quello e se ci riflettete non ha alcun senso. In questo caso il *né* è accentato e non apostrofato.
*SETTIMA REGOLA*
Se in alcuni casi il sé va accentato ciò NON accade MAI per me e te
Non esistono forme in cui ci sia mè e tè
Tè al massimo indica la bevanda!
*OTTAVA REGOLA*
Alcuni esempi e significati.
da: Io parto da qui = luogo
dà: egli dà una mela a Giovanni = verbo dare
do: non si accenta mai invece anche se può confondersi con la nota do
di: il libro di Mario = possesso
dì: quel dì feci festa a scuola = dì significa giorno
fu: mai accentato
su: mai accentato
fa: mai accentato
*NONA REGOLA - l'uso del CE*
Come il ne anche qui sorgono piccoli dubbi.
Faccio degli esempi così potete sentire anche vocalmente il suono.
frase: Di mele non ce ne sono abbastanza - il ce se la pronunciate si amalgama bene con la frase, ciò significa che non ha bisogno di apostrofi
frase: Il mio libro qui non c'è! - sentite come avete calcato il c'è? In questo caso l'apostrofo va messo perchè si è elisa una i, ossia non ci è che suonerebbe malissimo.
Gli errori che più spesso si commettono stanno nell'invertire ciò che va apostrofato.... ad esempio può capitare di vedere
c'è ne stanno.... oppure..... c'è n'è stanno
Entrambe le forme sono errate.... visionatele bene perchè non esistono nella lingua italiana....
L'unica forma ammessa è : ce n'è (quella che abbiamo visto prima)
*DECIMA REGOLA - l'uso del verbo AVERE*
Penso che questa sia la regola più complicata da spiegare.
Le perplessità sorgono sia quando abbiamo la semplice o oppure la ho, e anche forme del tipo gliel'ho.
Puntualmente si cade in frasi tipo: io ti o prestato il libro e tu non glielai dato più, oppure Non o capito perchè devi darmi ho questo ho quello, o ancora Ma ti giuro che glielo dato!
Ecco perchè spiegare il verbo avere risulta abbastanza arduo, ma spero di riuscirci lo stesso.
Cominciate innanzitutto a pensare ogni volta che vi si presenta davanti una o oppure un gliel'ho, l'ho, lo, al verbo avere.
Abbiamo questa frase:
Io non te (lo, l'ho) mai detto! Cosa usereste?
Sappiamo che l'ho è una forma contratta e significa lo ho, lo invece è un articolo.
Avremo: Io non te lo ho mai detto! (contratto l'ho)
Se avete dubbi sostituite la parola avere nella frase... sembrerete parlare in modo strano ma funziona!
*Io non te lo avere mai detto!* = suona, nel senso che aver mai detto si può dire, quindi in questo caso dovrete usare l'h---> L'HO è giusto
Proviamo con glielo, gliel'ho
Frase: Credevo che non (glielo, gliel'ho) volessi dire..... cosa usereste?
Proviamo col verbo avere
Credevo che non gli avere volessi dire= suona terribilmente (quindi non vuole l'h)---> GLIELO è giusto
Frase: Il mio libro non (glielo, gliel'ho) voluto prestare.....
Proviamo il verbo avere
Il mio libro non glielo avere voluto prestare = suona bene (si può dire aver voluto prestare)---> quindi qui ci vuole l'h.... GLIEL'HO è giusto
Ora passiamo alla o
La o semplice si usa solo nelle frasi in cui c'è una scelta..... o questo .... o quello
Tutte le altre vogliono l'acca.
Fate sempre la sostituzione col verbo avere se avete dubbi.
Frase: non (o, ho) mai mangiato la carne in brodo....
sostituiamo il verbo avere
Non avere mai mangiato .....= suona bene, quindi vuole l'acca
Frase: allora (o, ho) mi dai quel libro (o, ho) non posso studiare
sostituiamo avere in entrambe le parti
allora avere mi dai quel libro avere non posso studiare.... come suona?---> malissimo giusto? Ciò vuol dire che in nessuno dei 2 casi ci vuole l'acca ma la semplice o.
*CONCLUSIONE*
Dato che molti di voi ora si saranno addormentati a leggere tutto questo, volevo solo ricordarvi che:
- tutte le parole che finiscono con -zione vogliono solo una zeta
- che l'unica parola italiana con 2 q è soqquadro
- e che la parola più piccola ad avere tutte e 5 le vocali è aiuole
Se qualcuno di voi ha dei dubbi oppure trova problemi che non ho esposto può tranquillamente scrivermi nel box oppure stesso nei commenti.
Gradirei molto, se desiderate, che, se vi accorgete che ci sono altri errori comuni, mi comunichiate il tutto di modo che questa opi potrà essere aggiornata per il vantaggio di tutti.
Spero che 1700 parole spese possano davvero aiutare chi vuole capirci di più di una lingua davvero complessa.
Grazie infinite per la pazienza che avete avuto nel leggermi.
Aggiornamento per risposta ad un commento
Non ci sono dubbi che "po' " sia una contrazione di poco e come tale va troncata quindi inserendo un apostrofo e non un accento, lo stesso vale per le è accentate maiuscole che invece hanno l'accento e non l'apostrfo. Quindi come regola questa va inserita ed è pacifico!
Detto questo scrivendo al pc penso che, come me, molte persone trovino scomodo premere 3 tasti invece di 2 per scrivere po' e quindi esce malauguratamente il pò.... io non le critico perchè scrivendo veloce qui nel box non viene spontaneo usare quei famosi 3 tasti.
Per quanto riguarda l'è maiuscolo, purtroppo io non conosco un modo per farlo uscire qui con l'accento se no lo userei...
In word si corregge tutto da sé , qui purtroppo no, mio malgrado.
Come vedete ho appena usato il né (cioè tenendo premuto il tasto per le maiuscole, perché si dovrebbe scrivere con la é chiusa e non aperta, lo stesso vale per il perché, benché, affinché...e così via..... invece cioè si scrive con la è aperta. Ora queste sono regole, noi scriviamo col pc rapidamente e per quanto mi piaccia e rispetti la lingua italiana mi impressiono più davanti ad un mè o tè o stà piuttosto che vedere scritto pò, E', perchè.... accenti, apostrofi sono importantissimi quanto tutto il resto, ma lo scopo fondamentale era almeno quello di far evitare errori troppo evidenti ma comunissimi.
Pertanto lascio correre errori di praticità, anche se nella vita "per sbagliare e far sorridere bisogna prima saper far bene".
Un abbraccio a tutti!


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Trovato qui e lì...
> Iniziamo!!!!
> *PRIMA REGOLA*
> Quì - quà = errato
> ...










la domanda è.
Non mi ricordo davvero una fava di tutto questo, nel senso...solo gli apostrofi...in genere il resto non lo sbaglio, dalle doppie z, le q, e gli accenti anche se ogni tanto mo scappano.


Ma gli apostrofi...io dico.
A scuola ci sono andata. Mi hanno bocciata una volta sola e non certo per il profitto.
Analfabeta non credo di esserlo. Scrivo allegorica ok, ma.
Io dico di nuovo.

Dove cavolo ero quando li spiegavano?


Non a fare soffocotti perchè il primo l'ho fatto a vent'anni. Quindi.

paura...avrò messo l'apostrofo giusto?


----------



## lunaiena (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la domanda è.
> Non mi ricordo davvero una fava di tutto questo, nel senso...solo gli apostrofi...in genere il resto non lo sbaglio, dalle doppie z, le q, e gli accenti anche se ogni tanto mo scappano.
> 
> 
> ...




Ma alla fine mica sciamo a scuola cuì......
È bello poi sbagliare per non essere cosí perfetti ..
Poi guarda io non sono fiscale in niente figurati con l'uso improprio 
della lingua ....anzi:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma alla fine mica sciamo a scuola cuì......
> È bello poi sbagliare per non essere cosí perfetti ..
> Poi guarda io non sono fiscale in niente figurati con l'uso improprio
> della lingua ....anzi:mrgreen:



Il nik segreto di Tebe, è Lunapiena!


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il nik segreto di Tebe, è Lunapiena!



e zitto!!!!


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Trovato qui e lì...
> Iniziamo!!!!
> *PRIMA REGOLA*
> Quì - quà = errato
> ...


 
cambia spacciatore


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> cambia spacciatore



Cominciai a leggere, ed andavo giù e giù e giù.... dopo m'addormentai.... fumo passivo fu il colpevole !!


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cominciai a leggere, ed andavo giù e giù e giù.... dopo m'addormentai.... fumo passivo fu il colpevole !!



allora :sbronza:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> allora :sbronza:




Ricordo la mia prima a cefalù, e ti racconto un episodio, finito di bere andiamo in macchina, la mia macchina vecchia di venti anni  comincio a guidare, e dopo poco mi sento suonare dietro, e dopo poco sento non un clacson ma un macello di clacson...... dico al mio amico compà ma che hanno ? questo si gira guarda dietro e sempre ridendo ( e non solo lui) dice Clà madò dietro c'è una colonna di macchine!! allora gli dico compà e che vogliono io sto guidando e ..... l'amico guarda il contachilometri e ridendo e non riuscendo a parlare mi indica di guardare il contachilometri. Io lo guardo!! maròòòòòòòòò andavo a circa 20 km orari e mi pareva che avevo tra le mani na ferrari!!! ero concentratissimo sulla guida e sicurissimo di andare velocissimo!!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanta componente di autopromozione vi riconoscete nella globalità delle risposte?
> vediamo se riesco spiegare l'impressione che ho da sempre; per alcuni più forte, per altri più blanda ..ma piuttosto rilevante nella quasi totalità degli utenti.
> per gli uomini la ripetizione monotona di quanto piaccia far godere una donna, la prestanza fisica, il savoir vivre..per le donne la civetteria del dico non dico , dico sorridendo maliziosamente , sono una gran femmina...
> come se ciò dovesse precedere una sorta di corteggiamento che per alcuni magari sarà reale ma che per la maggiorparte (credo) si ferma al gioco intrigante.
> mi pare che sia difficile astenersi dal gioco maschio -femmina.è solo un'impressione?


http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/17760-consigli-per-gli-acquisti?highlight=


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/17760-consigli-per-gli-acquisti?highlight=


ma bravo, dov'era?


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma bravo, dov'era?



forse l'avevano rapita gli stessi della piscina di free


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> forse l'avevano rapita gli stessi della piscina di free


:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma bravo, dov'era?


Al suo posto no?
Sei tu che vedi sempre le cose come non sono no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Al suo posto no?
> Sei tu che vedi sempre le cose come non sono no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


misteri .sciocchi, s'intende...però bizzarri


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> misteri .sciocchi, s'intende...però bizzarri


Nessun mistero...
Solo manie nella tua testa...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Novembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ecco appunto .... sta ferma con ste mani...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:blank:


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Novembre 2012)

:blank:.


----------

